# "Important Recalls" Thread



## angelize56

This thread is for important recalls! I'm posting it because I see they are recalling 5.6 million fans sold between 2000 and 2004! ALL my fans are on the recall list!  Best to check your fans! I bought all mine at Super Kmart. You can contact Lasko to receive a free fan protection cord adapter. So here is the first recall in this thread:

*Lasko Products Inc. Recalling 5.6M Fans*

Wednesday, February 08, 2006 12:23 a.m. ET

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Lasko Products Inc. is recalling 5.6 million Lasko, General Electric, Galaxy and Air King fans because an electrical failure in the motor can cause them to ignite.* 

*The company has recalled*:

_*Lasko box fan models* 3700, 3723, 3733 and 3750; cyclone fan models 3510, 3550, 3800 and 35105; Wind Machine models 3300 and 3521; Air Companion model 3515; Air Director model 2135; and Wind Tunnel models 3400 and 3410.

_*General Electric box fan model* 106620 and cyclone fan models 106600 and 106630.

_*Galaxy box fan model* 3733.

_*Air King cyclone fan model* 9500 (20-inch deluxe pivot fan) and Air Companion model 9515 (15-inch deluxe pivot fan).

For more information call the company at 800-984-3311 or visit http://www.laskoproducts.com or http://www.cpsc.gov .

Link: http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1155824


----------



## angelize56

In case you use baby formula! 

*Enfamil Baby Formula Recalled
Powdered Infant Formula May Have Metal Particles*

UPDATED: 11:43 am MST February 24, 2006

DENVER --* Enfamil Gentlease powdered infant formula is being recalled*.

There's a concern there *may be metal particles in the formula. The recalled 24-ounce cans of formula were stamped on the bottom with lot code BMJ19 and "use by" date 1 Jul 07. They were sold at major retail stores nationwide*.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/7376198/detail.html


----------



## angelize56

Monday, February 27, 2006 10:26 p.m. ET
By The Associated Press

The following recall has been announced:

*About 438,000 Dove SkinVitalizer facial cleansing massagers, distributed by Unilever, because the cleansing pillows on the devices can loosen or dislodge during use, letting the SkinVitalizer cause minor scratches on the skin*.

Unilever has received 33 reports of cleansing pillows falling off of the device and nine reports of minor scratches. No serious injuries have been reported.

*This recall is for all units and all codes of the SkinVitalizer*, which vibrates when turned on.

*Consumers should stop using the product and contact Unilever for information on a refund*.

Call 800-896-9479 or visit http://www.dove.com or http://www.cpsc.gov for more information.

http://wireservice.wired.com/wired/story.asp?section=Breaking&storyId=1164918


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh nooo, did that mean you lost your biggest fan?... 

Good info. :up:


----------



## angelize56

I've replaced them!


----------



## angelize56

How tragic a child had to die like this! 

*Reebok bracelets recalled for lead danger
4-year-old child died after swallowing a piece of jewelry, government says*

Updated: 1:11 p.m. ET March 23, 2006

WASHINGTON - *Reebok is recalling 300,000 childrens charm bracelets because a 4-year-old died from lead poisoning after swallowing a piece of the jewelry*, the government said Thursday.

*The silver-colored bracelets, bearing heart-shaped charms engraved with the Reebok name, were given away from May 2004 through this month with the purchase of childrens shoes in major shoe stores across the country. The bracelets contain high levels of lead*, the Consumer Product Safety Commission said.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11974094/


----------



## angelize56

Frokm the same post as above.....

In a separate action Thursday, *the CPSC said about 580,000 necklace and ring sets, imported by Dollar Tree Distribution Inc., are being recalled for a lead poisoning danger*.

The silver-colored, adjustable rings come in a variety of designs with a toy gem in the center. The necklaces have a black string with silver-colored clasps and a silver-colored charm with a gem in the center.

*The packages are printed with Mood Necklace, Mood Ring, Glow in the Dark Necklace, Glow in the Dark Ring, UV Necklace or UV Ring. The UV jewelry packaging reads, The Suns Energy Will Change The Color. Printed on the back of the packaging is SKU.815485 and the name Mannix.

The jewelry was sold at Dollar Tree, Dollar Bills, Dollar Express, Greenbacks, Only $1 and Super Dollar Tree stores nationwide from September 2003 through February 2006*.

For more information, call CPSC at 800-638-2772, Reebok at 800-994-6260, or Dollar Tree at 800-876-8077.


----------



## angelize56

May 15, 11:27 AM EDT

*Bausch & Lomb Pulls Lens-Solution*

By BEN DOBBIN 
AP Business Writer

ROCHESTER, N.Y. (AP) --* Bausch & Lomb Inc. said Monday it has permanently removed from markets worldwide a contact-lens solution linked by health authorities to an outbreak of rare fungal infections that can cause blindness. Its shares rose nearly 9 percent*.

"Bausch & Lomb's top priority is the safety of our customers, and we want them to have complete confidence in our products," said the eye-care product maker's chief executive, Ronald Zarrella.

*The Food and Drug Administration said Bausch & Lomb suspects that ReNu with MoistureLoc solution's unique disinfecting and moisturizing agents "in certain unusual circumstances can increase the risk of Fusarium infection*."

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EYE_FUNGUS?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## angelize56

Tue, Jun. 06, 2006

Associated Press

*The following recall has been announced:*

*420,000 Black & Decker coffee makers, distributed by Applica Consumer Products Inc., because the programming function might not turn the machine off, causing it to overheat and start a fire.* The coffee makers are* silver and black with a stainless steel carafe and have model numbers TCM800 or TCM805 printed on the bottom. *Home improvement and discount stores nationwide *sold the product from March 2004 until April 2006.* For more information, call the company at *800-239-7145* or visit http://www.acprecall.com or http://www.cpsc.gov.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14748875.htm


----------



## BanditFlyer

Angel, you are the biggest news junkie I have ever met. It might even be unhealthy  

Great thread ! :up:


----------



## angelize56

Thanks BF...I consider that a compliment!   Think of how much TSG'ers wouldn't know if it wasn't for me!   Candy dubbed me "Angelize Live at Five"!


----------



## Couriant

angelize56 said:


> How tragic a child had to die like this!
> 
> *Reebok bracelets recalled for lead danger
> 4-year-old child died after swallowing a piece of jewelry, government says*
> 
> Updated: 1:11 p.m. ET March 23, 2006
> 
> WASHINGTON - *Reebok is recalling 300,000 childrens charm bracelets because a 4-year-old died from lead poisoning after swallowing a piece of the jewelry*, the government said Thursday.
> 
> *The silver-colored bracelets, bearing heart-shaped charms engraved with the Reebok name, were given away from May 2004 through this month with the purchase of childrens shoes in major shoe stores across the country. The bracelets contain high levels of lead*, the Consumer Product Safety Commission said.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11974094/


man i hate that... what was a 4yo doing with it in the first place


----------



## angelize56

I know what you mean Tidus....swallowing the bracelet alone could have killed the child...had the lead level not! :down:


----------



## angelize56

*The following recalls have been announced*:

About *200,000 light-up yo-yo toys distributed by the Ruby Restaurant Group, which does business as Ruby's Diner Inc. and Ruby's Franchise Systems Inc., because the yo-yo can separate into smaller parts and pose a choking hazard for children*.

Customers should return the yo-yo to a Ruby's Diner restaurant for a replacement toy. *For more information call 800-439-7829 or visit http://www.cpsc.gov.*

About* 3,600 Sunbeam Gas Ranges manufactured by Atlas Industrial SA and imported by Petters Consumer Brands LLC, because the heat shield is not adequate to prevent floors under the range from scorching. *The importer has received two reports of scorched floors.

*The ranges come in a variety of colors and have "Sunbeam" written on the panel that sticks up behind the burners.* They were sold at appliance stores around the country between February and May.

*For more information, visit http://www.sunbeammajorappliances.com*

About *106,000 safety harnesses sold with hunting tree stands distributed by Summit Treestands LLC, because the harnesses can fail and cause a person to fall out of the tree stand*.

*For more information visit http://www.harnessrecall2005.com, http://www.summitstands.com or http://www.cpsc.gov.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/14772551.htm


----------



## angelize56

I was thinking that maybe some parents who are using this formula...they might not notice the signs of Vitamin C deficiency!

*Hundreds of thousands of bottles of baby formula recalled*

POSTED: 7:58 p.m. EDT, September 15, 2006

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *The Abbott health care company is recalling hundreds of thousands of bottles of infant formula because they might not have enough vitamin C*.

The recall* is for approximately 100,000 32-ounce plastic bottles of Similac Alimentum Advance liquid formula and approximately 200,000 bottles of Similac Advance with Iron, *Abbott spokeswoman Tracey Noe said Friday.

The bottles, distributed by Abbott's Ross Products division,* are missing a layer of material that keeps air out of the bottle, Noe said. When oxygen enters the bottle, it causes the vitamin C to break down over time, *she said.

*If infants drink formula without enough vitamin C for two to four weeks, they could start exhibiting symptoms of vitamin C deficiency, which include irritability with generalized tenderness, the company said in a release. So far, Abbott has received no medical complaints.*

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/09/15/baby.food.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## Couriant

Apparantly Spinach here has been recalled because of a link to E-Coli


----------



## angelize56

Hi Tidus!!  Yep...that's posted in the "Important Health Issues" thread in CivDeb! I'm glad I never buy it bagged! Now I just have to worry my lettuce and strawberries remain bacterial and viral free!  We had an outbreak of Hep A here at a school in MI years ago traced back to the picker of the strawberries in Mexico!


----------



## Couriant

angelize56 said:


> Hi Tidus!!  Yep...that's posted in the "Important Health Issues" thread in CivDeb! I'm glad I never buy it bagged! Now I just have to worry my lettuce and strawberries remain bacterial and viral free!  We had an outbreak of Hep A here at a school in MI years ago traced back to the picker of the strawberries in Mexico!


 no doubt they (mexico) didn't do anything after that


----------



## angelize56

I hope all parents who bought this toy for their young children see this.... How tragic the two little ones died like this... I think they might have to revise the size of toys allowed for young children now...

*Playskool toy bench recalled after deaths
Hasbro unit recalls 255,000 of its "Team Talkin' Tool Bench" toys after two young children die from choking on its parts.*

September 22 2006: 2:04 PM EDT

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- *Toymaker Playskool and the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission issued a recall Friday of about 255,000 of its "Team Talkin' Tool Bench" toys following the deaths of two young children. *

Playskool, a unit of Hasbro Inc., (Charts) said *it received reports that a 19-month-old boy from Martinsburg, W.Va., and a 2-year-old boy from League City, Texas, suffocated when oversized, plastic toy nails sold with the tool bench toys became lodged in their throats. * 

*The two 3-inch plastic nails in Playskool's "Team Talkin' Tool Bench" led to the death of two young children*, according to the Consumer Product Safety Commission.

*The company said it is recalling the product even though the toy nails are not considered a small part, and the toys are intended for children age 3 and older.*

According to CPSC spokesman Scott Wolfson, *the packaging for the toy did not have a choking hazard warning because none of its parts is considered to be a "small part" as classified by the agency.*

Wolfson said the *typical measurement for a small toy part is 2-1/4 inches in length and 1.25 inches in width, or smaller*.

The Team Talkin' Tool Bench is a 20-inch tall plastic toy tool bench with an animated red toy saw, a yellow toy drill and a blue toy vise.

The toy talks and makes various sound effects. The product also includes a toy hammer, screwdriver, *two 2-1/4-inch plastic screws*, two 3-inch plastic nails and pieces to build a small toy plane.

*The toy was sold at Toys R Us, Wal-Mart (Charts), Target (Charts), KB Toys stores and various other stores nationwide from October 2005 through September 2006, priced at about $35. *

The CPSC said* consumers should immediately take the two toy nails away from children and contact Playskool to get information on returning the nails for a $50 certificate for another Playskool product.*

For additional information,* consumers can call Playskool at 800-509-9554 or go to the company's Web site at http://www.playskool.com. *

http://money.cnn.com/2006/09/22/news/companies/toy_recall/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## Guyzer

angelize56 said:


> ( I think they might have to revise the size of toys allowed for young children now...


Nope... parents have to read the labels....................
This is what is on the box.
*" and the toys are intended for children age 3 and older. "*


----------



## angelize56

Hi Wimpy!  *HUGS*

BUT...what if they buy it for their three year old and their two year old gets ahold of the part??  Nope..make the parts smaller!! In the U.S. any toy parts cannot be able to fit through a toliet paper roll!


----------



## [email protected]

For anyone with a 2002 pontiac aztec....

front wheel bearings are being replaced for free if you hear any humming or feel any boucing from the front...

how do i know...


cause mine was


----------



## angelize56

Hope you got your car fixed by now Ash! 

Sat, Dec. 16, 2006

*Product Recalls*

Associated Press

*Alcon Laboratories, Inc. is recalling bottles of Systane Free Liquid Gel lubricant eye drops, because they could be contaminated with mold. The company has received 11 reports of contaminated eye drops.*

This product was introduced in January 2006 and, since that date, more than 5 million bottles have been distributed in the United States and Puerto Rico. Other Systane eye products are not included in the recall.* Only products with "Free" and "LIQUID GEL" written on the box or bottle are subject to the recall.*
*
866-608-3936. For more information, visit http://www.systane.com.*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/16256577.htm


----------



## angelize56

*Hasbro recalls Easy-Bake Ovens*

Feb 07, 2007 04:30 AM

WASHINGTON-*Hasbro Inc. agreed yesterday to voluntarily recall 985,000 toy Easy-Bake Ovens,* the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission says.

*Canada is not affected by the recall*, according to Hasbro.

*There have been 30 reports of children getting hands and fingers caught in the oven's opening, including six instances in which they were burned,*  the commission says.

http://www.thestar.com/Life/article/178756


----------



## angelize56

February 16, 2007

Consumer Inquiries:

888-INFO-FDA

*FDA Alerts Consumers to Unsafe, Misrepresented Drugs Purchased Over the Internet*

The Food and Drug Administration *(FDA) has become aware that a number of Americans who placed orders for specific drug products over the Internet (Ambien, Xanax, Lexapro, and Ativan), instead received a product that, according to preliminary analysis, contains haloperidol, a powerful anti-psychotic drug.*

Reports show *several consumers in the United States have sought emergency medical treatment for symptoms such as difficulty in breathing, muscle spasms and muscle stiffness after ingesting the suspect product. Haloperidol can cause muscle stiffness and spasms, agitation, and sedation.*

Therefore, the agency is reissuing its warning to consumers about the possible dangers of buying prescription drugs online. FDA urges consumers to review the FDA Web site for information before buying medication over the Internet.

*The origin of these tablets is unknown but the packages were postmarked in Greece.*

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01564.html


----------



## angelize56

It's getting to the point I wonder if we can trust food products...fresh or packaeged!   It'd be so awful if a baby died from eating this baby food! 

February 16, 2007

Consumer Inquiries:
888-INFO-FDA

*FDA Warns Consumers Not to Use Certain Jars of Earth's Best: "Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast Baby Food"*

The Food and Drug Administration *(FDA) is warning consumers not to use certain jars of Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast baby food because of the risk of contamination with Clostridium botulinum, a bacterium which can cause botulism, a life-threatening illness or death. Consumers are warned not to use the product even if it does not look or smell spoiled. *

*The affected baby food is as follows:*

*Baby Food UPC Code Lid Expiration Date*

*Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley Wholesome Breakfast* (4.5 ounce jars) 23923-20223 PFGJ14NP EXP 14 SEP 08 A

*Earth's Best Organic 2 Wholesome Breakfast Variety Pack (12 pack)* 23923-20295 13 SEP 08

*Earth's Best Organic 2 Apple Peach Barley* (4.5 ounce jars within 12 pack) 23923-20223 PF6J14 NP EXP 14 SEP 08 A

*Consumers who have questions should contact Hain Celestial Group at 1-800-434-4246.*

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01566.html


----------



## valley

I had 6 jars in my pantry!  Lucky for us, the groceries stores in our area are giving everyone a refund of $1.99 a jar. 

From HERE

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is warning consumers not to eat certain jars of *Peter Pan peanut butter or Great Value peanut butter due to risk of contamination with Salmonella *Tennessee (a bacterium that causes foodborne illness). The affected jars of Peter Pan and Great Value peanut butter have a product code located on the lid of the jar that begins with the number "2111." Both the Peter Pan and Great Value brands are manufactured in a single facility in Georgia by ConAgra. Great Value peanut butter made by other manufacturers is not affected.


----------



## angelize56

That's why choosy mothers like me choose Jif!  

Good morning Val!  *HUGS* You don't think that's why your kids were sick do you???


----------



## Stoner

A similar article was in our local online news but I've lost that link
Here is another to the same issue:

http://www.wnct.com/midatlantic/nct/news.apx.-content-articles-NCT-2007-02-16-0041.html



> Dole is recalling 6,000 cartons of cantaloupes after they tested positive for salmonella. So far, Dole says they don't have any reports of people becoming sick because of the fruit. Here's what you need look for the cartons are dark brown with red lettering. They have a 13 digit number on them with the tenth digit of 2. People who have the cantaloupes should call the store where they bought them or contact Dole at 1- 800- 232- 8888.


----------



## angelize56

Jacjk: When I was searching for a link to the cantaloupe recall early this morning...I kept on getting only links to past recalls on them...I almost had cantaloupe a few days ago...maybe I'll give that up too!  Just don't contaminate my watermelons this summer!!!


----------



## valley

angelize56 said:


> That's why choosy mothers like me choose Jif!
> 
> Good morning Val!  *HUGS* You don't think that's why your kids were sick do you???


No, like i said in the other peanut butter thread....we are Jif lovers here, lol. I bought 10 jars of Peter Pan for 10 bucks on sale just before Christmas. I thought i'd make peanut butter balls and cookies but never got around to it. I gave away 4 jars to the food drive.  but didnt need to open any of the other jars because I still have Jif in the cupboard that hasnt been used up yet.

Thats what I get for not being able to resist a sale. Should have known it was too good to be true!


----------



## angelize56

Think of all the people who could have gotten sick had you made those cookies!  Who would have known to worry about peanut butter!! 

Jif...it is *the* best!!! :up:  Makes a great peanut butter cookie...ask William...it's his *new specialty*...I'm tired of them!


----------



## Stoner

angelize56 said:


> Jacjk: When I was searching for a link to the cantaloupe recall early this morning...I kept on getting only links to past recalls on them...I almost had cantaloupe a few days ago...maybe I'll give that up too!  Just don't contaminate my watermelons this summer!!!


Huh?..................
Who is this 'Jacjk' person?...................... 

I can think of several time I've gotten queezy eating fast food and not gone back.
Now fresh vegetables, fruits and some of the old standbys like peanut butter are coming up bad..

Strawberries were so pathetic last time in the market, the gray fuzzies looked like they were reproducing as I watched.........


----------



## angelize56

A minor wrong hit of the key...JACK! 

Funny you should mention strawberries...my sister-in-law bought me some the other day...they look awful! :down: And their claim to sickness fame is Hepatitis A...that happened in MI years ago and was traced back to the pickers in Mexico!  As far as fast food...seems diarrhea is common after those little burgers whose name I won't mention...but man they're delicious!  Must be the onions!


----------



## lexmarks567

angelize56 said:


> As far as fast food...seems diarrhea is common after those little burgers whose name I won't mention...but man they're delicious!  Must be the onions!


would they be sliders by any chance   they can be gotton a farmer jacks also its in the frozen food section


----------



## angelize56

Those are the ones Kevin!


----------



## Guest

thank you for sharing this information with others Angel. :up: 

prevention over treatment is the way.


----------



## angelize56

Good afternoon ODIN...you're welcome!


----------



## angelize56

From the weekly FDA recall list:

*Food Recalls:*
*
Five different brands of Jermuk brand of mineral water*
*
Reason for recall:* possible contamination with arsenic, a toxic substance and known cause of cancer 

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01594.html
(Note: FDA is reissuing its earlier warning not to drink these products)

*Various lots of FiberChoice Plus Multivitamins fiber supplement*
*
Reason for recall*: undeclared fish component

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/fiberchoice03_07.html
*
Various types of Frango Cheggs chocolate and chocolate-covered egg-shaped candies*
* 
Reason for recall:* undeclared egg and milk

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/harrylondon03_07.html


----------



## angelize56

I heard that over 100 pets have now died from the recalled pet food...


----------



## lexmarks567

i have the list of pet food recalled if needed


----------



## heavybob

is the contaminated dog and cat food only canned or has it moved into the dry foods now?


----------



## angelize56

Hi Bob! So far only canned or pouches that I've heard...maybe Kevin can post the updated list!


----------



## angelize56

Here is the list as of yesterday:

*CAT FOOD*

1. Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
2. Authority
3. Best Choice
4. Companion
5. Compliments
6. Demoulas Market Basket
7. Eukanuba
8. Fine Feline Cat
9. Food Lion
10. Foodtown
11. Giant Companion
12. Hannaford
13. Hill Country Fare
14. Hy-Vee
15. Iams
16. Laura Lynn
17. Li'l Red
18. Loving Meals
19. Meijer's Main Choice
20. Nutriplan
21. Nutro Max Gourmet Classics
22. Nutro Natural Choice
23. Paws
24. Pet Pride
25. Presidents Choice
26. Price Chopper
27. Priority US
28. Save-A-Lot Special Blend
29. Schnucks
30. Science Diet Feline Savory Cuts Cans
31. Sophistacat
32. Special Kitty Canada
33. Special Kitty US
34. Springfield Prize
35. Sprout
36. Stop & Shop Companion
37. Tops Companion
38. Wegmans
39. Weis Total Pet
40. Western Family US
41. White Rose
42. Winn Dixie

*DOG FOOD*

1. Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
2. Authority
3. Award
4. Best Choice
5. Big Bet
6. Big Red
7. Bloom
8. Cadillac
9. Companion
10. Demoulas Market Basket
11. Eukanuba
12. Food Lion
13. Giant Companion
14. Great Choice
15. Hannaford
16. Hill Country Fare
17. Hy-Vee
18. Iams
19. Laura Lynn
20. Loving Meals
21. Meijers Main Choice
22. Mighty Dog Pouch
23. Mixables
24. Nutriplan
25. Nutro Max
26. Nutro Natural Choice
27. Nutro Ultra
28. Nutro
29. Ol'Roy Canada
30. Ol'Roy US
31. Paws
32. Pet Essentials
33. Pet Pride - Good n Meaty
34. Presidents Choice
35. Price Chopper
36. Priority Canada
37. Priority US
38. Publix
39. Roche Brothers
40. Save-A-Lot Choice Morsels
41. Schnucks
42. Shep Dog
43. Springsfield Prize
44. Sprout
45. Stater Brothers
46. Stop & Shop Companion
47. Tops Companion
48. Wegmans Bruiser
49. Weis Total Pet
50. Western Family US
51. White Rose
52. Winn Dixie
53. Your Pet

http://www.menufoods.com/recall/product_dog.html


----------



## lexmarks567

seams to still be the same so thats a bit of good news  the sad part is they new about it from tests but did not imform us untill it was too late  the company as agreed to pay the medical bills of the pets that died from the food but thats not enough. people have hired laywers cause of this


----------



## heavybob

my little dorgi Stanley eats 
22. Nutro Natural Choice - but the dry food not canned


----------



## lexmarks567

so your dog is safe for now


----------



## Knotbored

Has anyone heard how long this dog food problem has existed?
I lost a pup a year and a half ago. Pup had bad teeth and after correction we went to canned food to avoid mouth irritation. The pups health went downhill, and vet was unable to determine why. After a month of treatment costing me over a grand we had to put him to sleep because he was in constant significant pain.
His symptoms would relate to what I hear about rat poison-liver functions-and tests all over the charts.


----------



## angelize56

Hi Knot: I found this from a news article...so I'm thinking if the wheat gluten is found to be the problem...i.e. it was contaminated by the rat poison...it has only been a recent problem:


> Turner reports that the FDA said Monday it is focusing its investigation on a new supplier of wheat gluten, which Menu Foods began using around the time the first complaints surfaced. But it could be weeks before pet owners have answers.


----------



## angelize56

The latest I've heard is the alleged bad ingredient came from China....that it could have made it into *OUR PEOPLE FOOD*...but it'd take a lot to make us sick...

*UPDATE ON PET FOOD*

Mar 30, 6:43 PM EDT

*Recall Expanded to Some Dry Cat Food*

By ANDREW BRIDGES
Associated Press Writer

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Federal testing of recalled pet foods turned up a chemical used to make plastics but failed to confirm the presence of a cancer drug also used as rat poison. The recall expanded Friday to include the first dry pet food.*

The Food and Drug Administration said *Friday it found melamine in samples of the Menu Foods pet food involved in the original recall and in imported wheat gluten used as an ingredient in the company's wet-style products. Cornell University scientists also found melamine in the urine of sick cats, as well as in the kidney of one cat that died after eating some of the recalled food.*

Meanwhile, *Hill's Pet Nutrition recalled its Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry cat food. The food included wheat gluten from the same supplier that Menu Foods used. *The recall didn't involve any other Prescription Diet or Science Diet products, said the company, a division of Colgate-Palmolive Co.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/PET_FOOD_RECALL?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Couriant

http://www.nbc12.com/news/state/6997222.html

*Listerine recalls mouthwash*
From NBC12 News

Millions of bottles of a children's mouthwash being pulled off store shelves. The product in question is "Listerine Agent Cool Blue" made by Johnson and Johnson.

Tests show the mouth rinse marketed toward children is contaminated. Now, parents and dentists are reacting.

The recall impacts four million bottles of the recently launched Listerine agent cool blue plaque-detecting rinse, a product many parents purchase for their children's use.

The bacteria found in the product could cause urinary tract infection and blood poisoning.

The maker of Listerine, Johnson and Johnson, says there have been no reports of health problems from the contamination.

Refunds are being offered.

For more information, you can call 1-888-222-0249.

(c) 2007. WWBT, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

Story Created: Apr 12, 2007 at 5:24 PM EDT
Story Updated: Apr 16, 2007 at 8:09 AM EDT


----------



## angelize56

That's terrible...


----------



## lexmarks567

angelize56 said:


> The latest I've heard is the alleged bad ingredient came from China....that it could have made it into *OUR PEOPLE FOOD*...but it'd take a lot to make us sick...
> 
> *UPDATE ON PET FOOD*
> 
> Mar 30, 6:43 PM EDT
> 
> *Recall Expanded to Some Dry Cat Food*
> 
> By ANDREW BRIDGES
> Associated Press Writer
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Federal testing of recalled pet foods turned up a chemical used to make plastics but failed to confirm the presence of a cancer drug also used as rat poison. The recall expanded Friday to include the first dry pet food.*
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration said *Friday it found melamine in samples of the Menu Foods pet food involved in the original recall and in imported wheat gluten used as an ingredient in the company's wet-style products. Cornell University scientists also found melamine in the urine of sick cats, as well as in the kidney of one cat that died after eating some of the recalled food.*
> 
> Meanwhile, *Hill's Pet Nutrition recalled its Prescription Diet m/d Feline dry cat food. The food included wheat gluten from the same supplier that Menu Foods used. *The recall didn't involve any other Prescription Diet or Science Diet products, said the company, a division of Colgate-Palmolive Co.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/P/PET_FOOD_RECALL?SITE=MIPOR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


this is what you get for outsorcing. They outsorce to save money but look what happend. Its killing american pets all because a company wanted to save money but it ended up costing you didn't it


----------



## angelize56

April 13, 2007
*
FDA Urgently Warns Consumers about Health Risks of Potentially Contaminated Olives*

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is alerting consumers to possible serious health risks from eating *olives that may be contaminated with a deadly bacterium, Clostridium botulinum. C. botulinum can cause botulism, a potentially fatal illness. The olives are made by Charlie Brown di Rutigliano & Figli S.r.l, of Bari, Italy and are being recalled by the manufacturer.* No illnesses have been reported to date in connection with this recall.

The olives should not be eaten alone or in other foods, even if they do not appear to be spoiled. Consumers should discard these products or return them to the point of purchase. If in doubt, consumers should contact the retailer and inquire whether its olives are part of the recall.

*The olives are sold under the following brands: Borrelli, Bonta di Puglia, Cento, Corrado's, Dal Raccolto, Flora, Roland and Vantia, and have codes that start with the letter "G" and are followed by 3 or 4 digits. All sizes of cans, glass jars and pouches of Cerignola, Nocerella and Castelvetrano type olives are affected. *

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01608.html


----------



## angelize56

*Overheating Keyboards - Casio Computer Company* has issued a nationwide recall of one of its musical electronic keyboards. The company has received several reports of overheating, including two incidents that resulted in fire and property damage. No injuries have been reported. *The faulty CTK-710 model is sold in music stores nationwide, including Wal-Mart and Best Buy.* Casio is urging all consumers to immediately stop using the product, unplug it and remove the batteries.


----------



## angelize56

More pet food recalled...

*Natural Balance recalls venison dog, cat foods*

10:04 p.m. EDT, April 17, 2007

WASHINGTON (AP) -- *Natural Balance Pet Foods recalled two kinds of pet food after receiving reports of animals vomiting and experiencing kidney problems*, the Food and Drug Administration said Monday.

*The recall includes all date codes of Venison & Brown Rice Dry Dog Food and Venison & Green Pea Dry Cat Food.*

The company does not know the cause of the problem, but said it is focused on one particular lot.

*Natural Balance Pet Foods is working with the FDA to investigate the matter and is urging consumers to not feed either pet food product to their animals.*

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/17/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## angelize56

I would not like to think anyone could do this deliberately! 

*FDA: Pet food tainting might be intentional
Plastics chemical can make feed appear more protein-rich*

:51 p.m. ET April 20, 2007

WASHINGTON - *Imported ingredients used in recalled pet food may have been intentionally spiked with an industrial chemical to boost their apparent protein content*, federal health officials suspect.

*Thats one theory being pursued by the Food and Drug Administration as it investigates how the chemical, melamine, contaminated at least two ingredients used to make more than 100 brands of dog and cat foods.*

So far, *melamines been found in both wheat gluten and rice protein concentrate imported from China. Media reports from South Africa, where 30 dogs died, suggest a third pet food ingredient, corn gluten, used in that country also was contaminated with melamine. That tainted ingredient has not been found in the United States*, the FDA said.

*Melamine was found in all three of those  it would certainly lend credibility to the theory that it may be intentional. That will be one of the theories we will pursue when we get into the plants in China,* Stephen Sundlof, the FDAs chief veterinarian, told reporters.

Chinese authorities have told the FDA that the wheat gluten was an industrial product not meant for pet food, Sundlof said. Still, *melamine can skew test results to make a product appear more protein-rich than it really is, he added. That raises the possibility the contamination was deliberate.*

*Wilbur-Ellis Co., the U.S. importer of the tainted rice protein, said Thursday it was recalling all the ingredient it had distributed to five U.S. pet food manufacturers. *The San Francisco company in turn urged its customers to recall any products that may be on store shelves.

So far, *three of those companies have done so: Natural Balance Pet Foods, Blue Buffalo Co. and Royal Canin USA.*

*Natural Balance, of Pacoima, Calif., announced a limited recall Monday of its Venison and Brown Rice canned and bagged dog foods, Venison and Brown Rice dog treats and Venison and Green Pea dry cat food.

Blue Buffalo, of Wilton, Conn.*, followed Thursday by *recalling 5,044 bags of its Spa Select Kitten dry food.* The company intercepted most of the kitten food before it reached distribution centers, company co-founder Billy Bishop said.

On Friday, *Royal Canin USA said it was recalling some of its dry dog and cat foods made with tainted rice protein concentrate.

FDA officials would not release the names of the other manufacturers that Wilbur-Ellis supplied, citing its ongoing investigation.*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18210224/


----------



## lexmarks567

who knows marlene theres alot of sick people out there.


----------



## lexmarks567

*Avoid Toothpaste Made in China, FDA Says*

2 hours ago



> WASHINGTON - The government warned consumers on Friday to avoid using toothpaste made in China because it may contain a poisonous chemical used in antifreeze.
> 
> Out of caution, the Food and Drug Administration said, people should throw away toothpaste with labeling that states it was made in China. FDA is concerned that these products may contain diethylene glycol.
> 
> The agency is not aware of any reports in the United States of poisoning from toothpaste, but it did find the antifreeze ingredient in a shipment at the U.S. border and at two retail stores: a Dollar Plus store in Miami and a Todo A Peso store in Puerto Rico.
> 
> Officials said they are primarily concerned about toothpaste sold at bargain retail outlets. The ingredient in question, called DEG, is used as a lower-cost sweetener and thickening agent. The highest concentration of the chemical found in toothpaste so far was between 3-4 percent.


http://www.comcast.net/news/health/...n=/2007/06/01/678576.html&cvqh=itn_toothpaste

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOU OUTSORCE TO MAKE THINGS CHEAPER AND TO MAKE MORE MONEY               FIRST IT WAS CAT AND DOG FOOD NOW THIS WHEN WILL YOU LEARN NEVER


----------



## angelize56

It's a conspiracy Kevin!


----------



## lexmarks567

angelize56 said:


> It's a conspiracy Kevin!


yep  we must never catch on


----------



## angelize56

Too late! 

Hi Kevin!  Tell your Mom hello for me!


----------



## angelize56

More ground beef being recalled...

*Over 40,000 pounds of beef recalled for E. coli
Tysons ground meat was sent to Wal-Mart stores in 12 states*

Updated: 6:58 p.m. ET June 8, 2007

SPRINGDALE, Ark - Tyson Fresh Meats Inc. on Friday recalled more than 40,000 pounds of ground beef shipped to Wal-Mart stores in 12 states after samples tested at a Sherman, Texas, plant showed signs of E. coli contamination.

No illnesses had been reported. Springdale-based Tyson Foods Inc. said the recall is not related to contaminated ground beef distributed by California-based United Food Group LLC.

*The recalled products were sent to Wal-Mart stores in Alabama, Arkansas, Colorado, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas,* Tyson said.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19126782/


----------



## lexmarks567

angelize56 said:


> Too late!
> 
> Hi Kevin!  Tell your Mom hello for me!


Hi marlene  I will


----------



## angelize56

Jun 10, 7:26 AM EDT

*Beef Recall Expanded Millions of Pounds *

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- *A meat supplier has greatly expanded a ground beef recall, which now includes about 5.7 million pounds of fresh and frozen meat that may be contaminated with E. coli.*

David Goldman, acting administrator of the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service, announced on Saturday that *the recall would be expanded to include products with sell-by dates from April 6-April 20. The beef, sold in 11 Western states, was distributed by California-based United Food Group LLC.*

Goldman said that none of the latest batch of suspect beef is in stores now because the product would be well past its expiration date, but consumers may still have some of the meat at home.

*"It is important for consumers to look in their freezers," *Goldman said.

The meat has been blamed for an E. coli outbreak in the Western states that resulted in 14 illnesses, spanning April 25 through May 18. All the patients have recovered.

*The recalled products were shipped to stores in Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Wyoming. They were sold under the brand names Moran's All Natural, Miller Meat Company, Stater Bros., Trader Joe's Butcher Shop, Inter-American Products Inc. and Basha's.*

The *affected grocery stores included Albertson's, Basha's, Grocery Outlet, Fry's, "R" Ranch Markets, Save-A-Lot, Save-Mart, Scolari's Wholesale Markets, Smart and Final, Smith's, Stater Bros. and Superior Warehouse.*

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BEEF_RECALL?SITE=FLTAM&SECTION=US


----------



## lexmarks567

already know about that Im safe cause i don't shop at walmart


----------



## softrain

I go thru the FDA recalls list about once/week and print out what I feel
our local group will be interrested in...then I post it on our dining room
bulletin board. This week: there are 2 critical reports that everyone should
know. AVANDIA (which is a popular drug for treatment of diabetes)
has been recalled due to causing heart attacks.

Check your toothpaste for "made in China". There are a lot of them that
have antifreeze mixed in.
There is no way that anyone can know what ALL the recalls are unless
you check the list. I can guarantee you that neither the drug companies nor
the manufacturers will voluntarily tell you their products have been 
recalled.
softrain


----------



## lexmarks567

softrain said:


> I go thru the FDA recalls list about once/week and print out what I feel
> our local group will be interrested in...then I post it on our dining room
> bulletin board. This week: there are 2 critical reports that everyone should
> know. AVANDIA (which is a popular drug for treatment of diabetes)
> has been recalled due to causing heart attacks.
> 
> Check your toothpaste for "made in China". There are a lot of them that
> have antifreeze mixed in.
> There is no way that anyone can know what ALL the recalls are unless
> you check the list. I can guarantee you that neither the drug companies nor
> the manufacturers will voluntarily tell you their products have been
> recalled.
> softrain


My mom was taking that medicine but stopped after hearing. she don't need it anyway + its expenive. and as far as toohpaste  I hardly touch the stuff


----------



## hewee

I had some from Trader Joe's Butcher Shop and called them on the dates and I am ok on what I got.


----------



## angelize56

*Veggie Booty recalled due to tainting concerns
Snack food may be cause of 51 cases of salmonella poisoning in 17 states*

Updated: 8:33 p.m. ET June 28, 2007

WASHINGTON - *A popular snack food sold nationwide is being recalled because of concerns about contamination.*

*All lots and sizes of Veggie Booty Snack Food are being recalled, the company said, following a report of 51 cases of salmonella poisoning that may be associated with the product.*

Georgine Hertzwig of Roberts American Gourmet in Sea Cliff, N.Y., said *the company acted after the Food and Drug Administration contacted them about the illnesses in 17 states.*

Hertzwig said *none of the products has tested positive for salmonella, but the company acted as a precaution after the FDA and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported that many of the infected people had eaten the product.*

Veggie Booty Snack Food is sold in supermarkets, health food stores, vending machines and online in the United States and Canada. *It is sold in flexible plastic foil bags in 4-ounce, 1-ounce and half-ounce portions. The brand name is Roberts American Gourmet, and all codes and expiration dates of Veggie Booty are being recalled.*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19489593/


----------



## angelize56

Sheesh...

*Salmonella Fears Prompt Snack Food Recall
Recall Described As Precautionary*

POSTED: 8:20 am EDT July 3, 2007

*A popular snack food is being recalled because of fears it could be contaminated with salmonella.*

Robert's American Gourmet said *it's recalling all lots and sizes of Super Veggie Tings Crunchy Corn Sticks Snack Food sold across the United States and Canada*. The snack was sold through local distributors, Internet sales, phone orders, mail orders and retail outlets.

The firm said the recall is precautionary. *The product contains the same seasoning as the Veggie Booty Snack Food recalled last week.*

Super Veggie Tings Crunchy Corn Sticks are packed in flexible, plastic foil bags in a 6 ounce size, and has a UPC code 15665-10356. *The brand name is Robert's American Gourmet and all codes and expiration dates of Super Veggie Tings Crunchy Corn Sticks are being recalled.

The original recall was prompted by 54 cases of salmonella poisoning in 17 states. Many of those infected reported eating Veggie Booty.*

http://www.clickondetroit.com/health/13612211/detail.html


----------



## lexmarks567

Im safe I never heard of that brand  and I don't eat veggie things anyway


----------



## angelize56

You're the fruity type eh!  

Good afternoon Kevin my friend!


----------



## lexmarks567

angelize56 said:


> You're the fruity type eh!
> 
> Good afternoon Kevin my friend!


afternoon marlene my friend


----------



## poochee

updated 10:17 p.m. EDT, Wed August 1, 2007 
*Fisher-Price recalls 1M toysStory* * China again!*

*Highlights *
Toys recalled were manufactured in China, Sen. Dick Durbin says
Recall is first for Fisher-Price and parent company Mattel involving lead paint
Fisher-Price: Keep suspect toys away from children, contact company
Owners of recalled toy can exchange it for voucher for another product

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Toy-maker Fisher-Price is recalling 83 types of toys -- including the popular Big Bird, Elmo, Dora and Diego characters -- *because their paint contains excessive amounts of lead.*

The worldwide recall being announced Thursday involves 967,000 plastic preschool toys made by a Chinese vendor and sold in the United States between May and August. *It is the latest in a wave of recalls that has heightened global concern about the safety of Chinese-made products.*

The recall is the first for Fisher-Price Inc. and parent company Mattel Inc. involving lead paint. It is the largest for Mattel since 1998 when Fisher-Price had to yank about 10 million Power Wheels from toy stores.

In an interview with The Associated Press on Wednesday, David Allmark, general manager of Fisher-Price, said the problem was detected by an internal probe and reported to the Consumer Product Safety Commission. *The recall is particularly alarming since Mattel, known for its strict quality controls, is considered a role model in the toy industry for how it operates in China. *

Fisher-Price and the commission issued statements saying parents should keep suspect toys away from children and contact the company.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/08/01/toy.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## Steppinstone

http://www.ford.com/en/company/voluntaryRecall.htm

Voluntary Recall 
Ford is conducting a voluntary safety recall involving speed control deactivation switch systems in 3.6 million vehicles.

The service action involves the installation of a fused wiring harness into the speed control electrical circuit, or the replacement of the deactivation switch if it is found to be leaking. This is a quick repair, and will be performed on vehicles built between 1992 and 2003.

Ford dealers will provide this service to all affected vehicles at no charge to the customers. The company has a sufficient supply of parts to service the affected trucks. The supply of parts to service the affected cars is expected to be available in early October. Owners of all affected vehicles will be notified by mail.

While these vehicles are not subject to the systems interaction issues affecting vehicles in the prior recall populations, Ford is taking this action to address continued customer concerns about the potential for fires in their vehicles. We cannot be confident in the long term durability of the speed control deactivation switches.

Which vehicles are involved in this recall, what model years, and where built?

At no charge to customers, Ford or Lincoln/Mercury Dealers will inspect the speed control deactivation switch and install a fused wiring harness between the current speed control wiring and the deactivation switch or, if necessary, replace the deactivation switch. The harness acts to protect the switch in the rare event of increased electrical current flow through the switch.

Owners of trucks that are affected by this recall will be instructed to take their vehicles to a Ford or Lincoln/Mercury dealership for repairs. Owners of cars that are affected by this recall will be directed to bring their vehicles into their dealership to have the speed control disconnected, as an interim repair, until parts are available to perform the final repair in early October, which is the same as the repair for trucks.


----------



## poochee

It certainly took Ford a long time to do this recall.


----------



## coderitr

More info about the Ford recall:

The recall involves the following vehicles: 1998-2002 Ford Ranger, 1992-1997 Lincoln Town Car, 1992-1997 Ford Crown Victoria, 1992-1997 Mercury Grand Marquis, 1993-1998 Lincoln Mark VIII, 1993-1995 Taurus SHO, 1999-2001 Ford Explorer and Mercury Mountaineer.

Also covered are the 2001-2002 Ford Explorer Sport, 2001-2002 Ford Explorer Sport Trac, 1992-1993 E150-350 vans, 1997-2002 E150-350 vans, 1993 Ford F-Series pickups, 1993 Ford Bronco, 1994 Mercury Capri, 2003-2004 Ford F-150 Lightning, and 1995-2002 Ford F53 motor homes.

An additional 177,000 vehicles in Canada, Mexico and Europe are covered by the recall.

Owners will begin receiving recall notices on Aug. 13. Dealers will install a fused wiring harness into the speed control electrical system or replace the deactivation switch it its found to be leaking.

Owners with questions about the recall can contact Ford at (888) 222-2751.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,292073,00.html?=lolercaust


----------



## poochee

*Toy company CEO kills self*

BEIJING, China (AP) -- The head of a Chinese manufacturing company accused of shipping hundreds of thousands of lead-tainted toys later recalled in the United States has committed suicide, a state-run newspaper said Monday.

Two toys of the same kind recalled by the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission.

Zhang Shuhong, who co-owned Lee Der Industrial Company, killed himself at a warehouse over the weekend, days after China announced it had temporarily banned exports by the company, the Southern Metropolis Daily said.

Lee Der made 967,000 toys recalled earlier this month by Mattel Inc. because they were made with paint containing excessive amounts of lead. The plastic preschool toys, sold under the Fisher-Price brand in the U.S., included the popular Big Bird, Elmo, Dora and Diego characters.

It was among the largest recalls in recent months involving Chinese products, which have come under fire globally for containing potentially dangerous high levels of chemicals and toxins.

The Southern Metropolis Daily said that a supplier, *Zhang's best friend,* sold Lee Der the contaminated paint.

Liu said Zhang hanged himself on Saturday, according to the report. *It is common for disgraced officials to commit suicide in China.*

Excerpt from:
http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/08/13/china.toymaker.ap/index.html


----------



## Fidelista

poochee said:


> *Toy company CEO kills self*
> 
> *It is common for disgraced officials to commit suicide in China.*
> 
> Excerpt from:
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/08/13/china.toymaker.ap/index.html


This could be a constructive actividy if practiced in the WEST !  >f


----------



## poochee

Fidelista said:


> This could be a constructive actividy if practiced in the WEST !  >f


Right! But their honor code is the pursuit of the almighty dollar!


----------



## wordsmith

poochee said:


> Right! But their honor code is the pursuit of the almighty dollar!


You can say that again


----------



## [email protected]

9 million MAttel toys.... per cnn a little bit ago


----------



## poochee

*Mattel Recalling More Chinese-Made Toys*

By NATASHA METZLER
The Associated Press
Tuesday, August 14, 2007; 11:25 AM

WASHINGTON -- Toy-making giant Mattel Inc. issued recalls Tuesday for about 9 million Chinese-made toys that contain magnets children can swallow or which could have lead paint.

The recalls includes 7.3 million play sets, including *Polly Pocket dolls and Batman action **figures, and 253,000 die cast cars that contain lead paint.* The action was announced on the company's Web site and at a news conference here by the Consumer Product Safety Commission.

Nancy A. Nord, acting CPSC chairman, said no injuries had been reported with any of the products involved in the new recall. Several injuries had been reported in an earlier Polly Pocket recall last November.

"The scope of these recalls is intentionally large to prevent any injuries from occurring," she told the news conference.

It was the latest blow to the toy industry, which has had a string of recalled products from China. With more than *80 percent of toys sold worldwide made in China,* toy sellers are nervous that shoppers will shy away from their products.

The recall involving *lead paint* was Mattel's second in two weeks. Earlier this month, consumers were warned about 1.5 million Chinese-made toys that contain lead paint.

*"There is no excuse for lead to be found in toys entering this country," Nord said. "It's totally unacceptable and it needs to stop."*

Toys recalled Tuesday include 253,000 *"Sarge" cars,* because the surface paint could contain lead levels in excess of federal standard. The 2 1/2-inch, 1-inch high car looks like a military jeep.

*Also recalled were 345,000 Batman and "One Piece" action figures, 683,000 Barbie and Tanner play sets and 1 million Doggie Day Care play sets.*

Nord said the company has stopped selling the products, instructed retailers to pull them from the shelves and made a production change. Mattel is also offering replacement products.

The Consumer Product Safety Commission, which negotiated details of Mattel's recalls, reported that since its recall of Polly Pockets play sets in Nov. 11, three children had been injured by swallowing more than one magnet. All three suffered intestinal perforations that required surgery.

If more than one magnet is swallowed, they can attach to each other and cause intestinal perforation, infection or blockage, which can be fatal.

Excerpt from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/08/14/AR2007081400341.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## poochee

*After recalls, federal plan to target tainted imports*
An evolving strategy would draw on customs agents and devices to detect dangerous substances.
By Ricardo Alonso-Zaldivar
August 18, 2007

The Bush administration is planning to call in customs officers to help overwhelmed health inspectors protect Americans from tainted imports of food, toys and other consumer goods, senior officials said Friday, describing a new strategy for dealing with compromised products.

The evolving plan, to be delivered to President Bush next month by a task force he appointed, also is expected to call for wider deployment of sophisticated technology at entry points. Inspectors would use hand-held scanners to detect the presence of lead, arsenic and other dangerous substances in a range of products.

*The plan would emphasize the responsibility of U.S. businesses and foreign governments for ensuring that suppliers abroad met American safety standards.*

Even if the president approves it, an "action plan" for federal agencies could take months to develop, officials said.

The strategy would broaden the mission of U.S. Customs and Border Protection, which is now focused on preventing terrorism and deterring smuggling.

The plan is a response to *consumer outrage* over the seeming ease with which tainted pet food, toys containing lead, and other substandard goods have found their way into U.S. stores and homes. Consumers are worried about goods from China in particular, but other countries, including Mexico and India, have long-term problems.

The U.S. imports $2 trillion worth of foreign goods, and the volume is expected to grow exponentially.

"The option of inspecting everything is eliminated by the scope and vastness of the amount," said Health and Human Services Secretary Mike Leavitt, who is coordinating the planning.

Instead, Leavitt and Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff said, U.S. companies must take steps to ensure that their foreign suppliers comply with U.S. standards. Foreign governments will be told that continued access to the lucrative U.S. market depends on scrupulous adherence to American consumer-protection regulations, the officials said.

"We must say to those who would import goods into our country. . . you need to meet the expectations of quality and safety that American consumers have," Leavitt said.

In recent months, the list of tainted goods from China has grown beyond pet food to include bulk food ingredients, toothpaste, automobile tires and some kinds of fish. This week, Mattel announced a recall of millions of toys made in China because of worries about lead paint and design problems.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...357.story?coll=la-tot-national&track=ntottext


----------



## poochee

updated 3:02 a.m. EDT, Fri August 24, 2007 
*China declares 'war' on tainted products:up:

Story Highlights*
4-month campaign aims to boost confidence in "made in China" label
Chinese vice premier blames lax inspection, failure of officials to cooperate
She vows to whip them into line with a list of 8 tasks and 20 specific goals

BEIJING, China (Reuters) -- China has launched a four-month "war" on tainted food, drugs and exports, state media reported on Friday, as beleaguered officials embraced time-tested campaign tactics to clean up the country's battered image.

Chinese Vice Premier Wu Yi told officials the campaign, to run to the end of the year, would focus on problem products that have badly dented domestic and foreign consumers' confidence in the *"Made in China"* label.

"This is a special battle to protect the health and personal interests of the public and to protect the reputation of Chinese goods and the national image," Wu said, according to the government Web site.

Shaken by the product scares, China has fought back with new rules, factory shutdowns, constant news conferences and now an old-style campaign to shake up local officials often more focused on economic-growth targets.

Wu blamed lax inspection and enforcement and failure of officials in rival agencies to cooperate. *She vowed to **whip them into line* with a list of eight tasks and 20 specific goals.*You go girl!*

"Clearly, this is an autocratic, top-down approach using campaigning methods," said Mao Shoulong, an expert on public policy at the People's University of China.

"In China, this campaigning method still has a role to play in addressing relatively simple problems, because when grassroots officials see the premier or vice premier taking up an issue, focusing on it, they know they also have to sit up and pay attention."

Wu, the powerful trade-policy chief who was named head of a leading group on product safety, announced targets to clean up pig slaughtering, restaurants and canteens, pesticide use, food additives and the country's vital exports.

She defended the general quality of food exports but said there were also deep-seated problems.

"In some businesses the management level is low, production conditions are poor, quality levels and standards are low, and reliability is weak," she said.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/08/24/china.safety.reut/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Baby carrots recalled*

The packaged product, distributed by the Los Angeles Salad Company, could carry a bacteria that could cause intestinal ailments.
By Jesus Sanchez, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
August 25, 2007

Packaged carrots sold under the *Genuine Sweet Baby Carrots* brand at Ralphs, *Trader Joe's *and other stores have been recalled because they might be contaminated with bacteria that could cause *diarrhea, fever, nausea and vomiting.*

The recall by City of Industry-based Los Angeles Salad Co. was announced after it was discovered that the same brand of baby carrots sold in Canada had been contaminated with the bacteria shigella, according to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in a statement released Thursday.

The bacteria can cause severe diarrhea in the young, elderly and people with weakened immune systems. Four cases of the illness were reported in Canada in early August, but all of those affected recovered and none of them were hospitalized.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-...750.story?coll=la-tot-business&track=ntottext


----------



## lexmarks567

> RENTON, N.J. - Toys "R" Us is recalling thousands of art sets made in China due to excessive levels of lead in some black watercolor paints.
> 
> Wayne-based Toys "R" Us Inc. and the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission announced the recall Thursday, saying printed ink on the packaging of the Imaginarium Wooden Coloring Cases also contained lead. They said no injuries have been reported.
> 
> "Toys "R" Us has terminated its relationship with Funtastic, effective immediately," the company said in a statement.
> 
> Toys "R" Us bought the sets from Funtastic, a unit of a Hong Kong distribution company called FPL Group. They are manufactured by a company in Ningbo, China, called Danxiang International Trading.
> 
> The 213-item set contains crayons, pastels, colored pencils, fiber pens, water colors, a palette and other art supplies in a wooden carrying case.


http://www.comcast.net/news/finance...E&fn=/2007/08/30/751654.html&cvqh=itn_toysrus


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> http://www.comcast.net/news/finance...E&fn=/2007/08/30/751654.html&cvqh=itn_toysrus


----------



## lexmarks567

*Mattel to Announce 3rd China Toy Recall*


> NEW YORK - Mattel Inc., whose reputation has been battered by two high-profile toy recalls this summer, will announce on Wednesday the recall of a third batch of Chinese-made toys because they may contain excessive amounts of lead paint, The Associated Press has learned.
> 
> The latest recall by the world's largest toy maker will be for a Fisher-Price toy and accessories to a Barbie playset and involves several hundred thousand units, according to two persons briefed by Mattel executives who asked for anonymity because the company has not yet formally announced the action. It could not be learned whether the toys were made in different Chinese factories.


http://www.comcast.net/news/index.jsp?cat=GENERAL&fn=/2007/09/04/755027.html&cvqh=itn_toyrecall


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Mattel to Announce 3rd China Toy Recall*
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/news/index.jsp?cat=GENERAL&fn=/2007/09/04/755027.html&cvqh=itn_toyrecall


Give the kids some pots and pans to play with! And some books to read!


----------



## BanditFlyer

Boycott anything Chinese.


----------



## poochee

BanditFlyer said:


> Boycott anything Chinese.


:up:


----------



## lexmarks567

just toys electronics are ok


----------



## Guyzer

BanditFlyer said:


> Boycott anything Chinese.


I love their food and ain't gunna boycott it and you can't make me......


----------



## wordsmith

lets just boycott toys that could harm our children no matter where they are made. so many countries don't have the same safety regulations


----------



## poochee

wordsmith said:


> lets just boycott toys that could harm our children no matter where they are made. so many countries don't have the same safety regulations


:up:


----------



## lexmarks567

*Baby Cribs Recalled After Three Deaths*



> WASHINGTON (AP) - About 1 million Simplicity and Graco cribs are being recalled after three children became entrapped in their cribs and died of suffocation, the Consumer Product Safety Commission said Friday.
> 
> Two infants, a 6-month-old and a 9-month-old, died in the recalled cribs, which were sold through May 2007. A 1-year-old child died in a newer model of the cribs, which has not been recalled but is being investigated by the safety agency, CPSC officials said.
> 
> CPSC spokesman Ed Kang would not comment on when or where the children died. Simplicity spokesman Joe Householder said the company will not release further details about the deaths out of respect for the families.
> 
> In all three deaths, the consumer had installed the drop-rail side of the crib upside down, the CPSC said. This creates a gap in the crib that children can slide into and suffocate.


http://dailynews.att.net/cgi-bin/news?e=pri&dt=070921&cat=news&st=newsd8rpvqto1&src=ap


----------



## poochee

*State finds lead hazard in its free lunch totes*
By Abigail Goodman and Marc Lifsher, Los Angeles Times Staff Writers 
September 21, 2007

The hundreds of thousands of lunchboxes given away by state health officials were designed to promote healthful habits, bearing slogans such as "Eat Fruits & Vegetables and Be Active." Just one problem: At least some of them were made with *unhealthful* *levels of lead.*

The California Department of Public Health said Thursday that it was recalling 300,000 green and blue canvas lunch coolers *made in China *and distributed throughout the state at health fairs and other events since 2004.

"It's unfortunate that an item we're using hopefully to promote healthy behavior is discovered itself to be a potential health hazard," said Dr. Mark Horton, director of the state's public health department and a pediatrician. "Kids have a habit of putting their hands in their mouth a lot, and the food inside the lunchbox possibly could be contaminated."

The recall underscores the difficulty of ensuring the safety of millions of products produced around the world and sold -- or given away -- in the United States. A wave of high-profile toy recalls this year, including millions of Mattel Inc. products containing lead paint, spurred manufacturers and retailers to implement new controls. The problem with lead in consumer products, however, goes beyond one industry, activists say.

No injuries have been reported as a result of the lead-tainted lunchboxes, California health officials said. But no exposure to lead is considered safe.

Lead is particularly dangerous to the developing brains and nervous systems of children. Exposure, usually as a result of deteriorating old paint in a home, can affect a child's learning ability, hearing, height, nervous system and gastrointestinal tract and, in larger doses, can cause seizures, coma and death.

Children deficient in iron and other key nutrients are particularly susceptible to lead poisoning. Many of the now-recalled lunchboxes went to *low-income* Californians, including recipients of food stamps.

The recall includes 56,000 dark-green canvas lunchboxes with Spanish and English versions of the "Eat Fruits & Vegetables" logo. State health officials were alerted to the problem after technicians from the Sacramento County Health Department, doing a spot check in late July, *found elevated lead levels.*

*Subsequent tests by the state's Department of Toxic Substances Control found that multiple parts of the boxes, such as the vinyl lining, contained lead.*

Although lead paint has been* banned* in the United States since 1978, factories in some countries have used lead as an inexpensive way to, among other things, make paint dry faster and last longer.

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/news/la-fi-l...6.story?coll=la-tot-topstories&track=ntottext


----------



## poochee

*China seizes on Mattel apology to emphasize safety* *They think we are stupid I guess.* 
Mon Sep 24, 2007 5:47am ET

(Reuters) - China highlighted Mattel's apology over its recall of huge numbers of toys on Monday to press Beijing's claim that its exports are generally safe and foreign politicians and media have unfairly hyped quality scares.

Before those recalls, a spate of complaints involving unsafe Chinese products ranging from other *toys and seafood to toothpaste* that entered EU and U.S. markets prompted calls on both sides of the Atlantic for stricter scrutiny of made-in-China goods.

Thomas Debrowski, executive vice president of worldwide operations for toymaker Mattel Inc, apologized on Friday following recalls of about 21 million Chinese-made toys over five weeks. The recalls stoked U.S. complaints that lax Chinese quality controls threatened foreign consumers.

"Mattel takes full responsibility for these recalls and apologizes personally to you, the Chinese people and all of our customers who received the toys," Debrowski told China's quality watchdog chief, Li Changjiang, in Beijing.

The vast majority of recalled toys suffered from a design defect that was Mattel's own fault, Debrowski said.

Mattel subsequently issued a statement saying his words had been *"mischaracterized" *-- though it did not specify how -- *and his apology was directed at buyers of its toys.*

But China's state-run media have seized on his remarks to make their government's case that the country has been the victim of unfair accusations echoed throughout the international media. *Yeah right!*

"The apology, though delayed, should help dispel the suspicion American customers harbor against Chinese-made products," the China Daily said in an editorial.  Continued...

Excerpt from: http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...C_0_US-CHINA-SAFETY.xml&src=nl_ustopnewsearly


----------



## poochee

*Sam's Club recalls Cargill-made hamburgers in U.S.*
Sat Oct 6, 2007 11:51am EDT

CHICAGO (Reuters) - Sam's Club is pulling frozen hamburgers made by agribusiness giant Cargill Inc. from its stores shelves across the United States as Minnesota health officials investigate four cases of E. coli associated with the burgers.

In a statement dated Friday, Sam's Club owner Wal-Mart Stores Inc said the warehouse club is removing the American Chef's Selection Angus Beef patties from U.S. locations and giving refunds to customers who already purchased the burgers.

All four cases of E. coli being investigated occurred in children, the Minnesota Department of Health said in a statement. The cases are associated with eating ground beef patties purchased from Sam's Club stores in late August and September.

All four cases of E. coli being investigated occurred in children, the Minnesota Department of Health said in a statement. The cases are associated with eating ground beef patties purchased from Sam's Club stores in late *August and September.*

Excerpt from: http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSN0621984320071006


----------



## poochee

*China Arrests 774 in Product Crackdown*:up: 
By AUDRA ANG | Associated Press Writer 
1:07 PM EDT, October 29, 2007

*BEIJING - China said Monday that it had arrested 774 people in a crackdown on substandard goods, part of ongoing efforts to calm international worries over the quality of the country's products. *

The General Administration for Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine said the arrests were the result of 626 criminal investigations nationwide into the manufacture and sale of fake or substandard food, medicine or agricultural products between August and mid-October.

"All local authorities and relevant departments have maintained a high-pressure attitude toward their crackdown on the illegal activity of producing and selling fake products," the AQSIQ, one of China's main quality control agencies, said on its Web site.

The actions were part of a four-month quality-control campaign launched in August by a Cabinet-level panel, a high-profile attempt by Beijing's leadership to show the world it was serious about tackling its perennial food and drug safety woes.

China' exports have come under intense scrutiny this year because a number of potentially deadly chemicals have been found in goods like toothpaste, toys and seafood. The international outrage gathered speed in March after a tainted pet food ingredient made in China was blamed for causing the deaths of cats and dogs in North America.

Excerpt from: http://www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-china-tainted-products,0,6277076.story


----------



## lexmarks567

*5 Million Frozen Pizzas Recalled*



> MINNEAPOLIS 
> 
> General Mills on Thursday recalled about 5 million frozen pizzas sold nationwide under the Totino's and Jeno's labels because of possible E. coli contamination.
> 
> The problem may have come from pepperoni on pizzas produced at a General Mills plant in Ohio, the suburban Minneapolis-based company said. It said the pepperoni itself came from a separate supplier, not produced at the plant itself, but it declined to release the name of the pepperoni distributor.
> 
> The voluntary recall covers pizzas containing pepperoni that have been produced since July, when the first of 21 E. coli illnesses under investigation by state and federal authorities emerged.
> 
> Nine of the 21 people reported eating Totino's or Jeno's pizza with pepperoni topping at some point before becoming ill. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said that eight of the victims have been hospitalized, and four have developed a type of kidney failure.
> 
> Eight of the cases were reported in Tennessee, with the other cases found in smaller numbers in Kentucky, Missouri, New York, Virginia, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Illinois, Wisconsin and South Dakota.
> 
> "We took action on that basis as a precaution, because of the possibility that a link might exist," said General Mills spokesman Tom Forsythe. "However, to date we have found no E. coli in our plant, and we have found no E. coli in our products."


http://www6.comcast.net/news/articles/national/2007/11/01/Pizza.Recall/?cvqh=itn_pizzarecall


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *5 Million Frozen Pizzas Recalled*
> 
> http://www6.comcast.net/news/articles/national/2007/11/01/Pizza.Recall/?cvqh=itn_pizzarecall


I almost bought one today.


----------



## poochee

*Million pounds of beef recalled

Story Highlights*
Cargill trying to retrieve potentially contaminated ground beef
Product may harbor E. coli O157:H7 bacteria
Meat distributed to retailers in 10 Eastern states

MINNEAPOLIS, Minnesota (AP) -- The giant agribusiness company Cargill Inc. said Saturday it is recalling more than 1 million pounds of ground beef that may be contaminated with E. coli bacteria.

The ground beef was produced October 8-11 at Cargill Meat Solutions' plant in Wyalusing, Pennsylvania and distributed to retailers.

Affected retailers include Giant, Shop Rite, Stop & Shop, Wegmans and Weis in Connecticut, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Virginia.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/11/03/beef.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Mattel recalls 155,000 Mexican-made toys*
Tue Nov 6, 2007 11:14am 
By Darren Ennis

BRUSSELS (Reuters) - Mattel Inc, the world's largest toymaker, has recalled 155,000 of its products *made in Mexico* over safety concerns, an official at the company told Reuters on Tuesday.

"The products concerned are Laugh & Learn and Learning Kitchen Toys, which are part of the Fisher-Price range," the Mattel official said.

Excerpt from: www.reuters.com/article/healthNews/idUSL0639360320071106


----------



## poochee

updated 4 hours, 55 minutes ago 
*Toy contaminated with 'date rape' drug pulled Buy American! :up:

Story Highlights*
NEW: Distributor provides phone number for return and replacement
Children who swallow the beads can become comatose or have seizures
Toys are sold as Aqua Dots in the U.S., as Bindeez Beads in Australia
Three children were hospitalized in Australia after swallowing large quantities

NEW YORK (CNN) -- U.S. safety officials have recalled about 4.2 million Chinese-made Aqua Dots bead toys that contain a chemical that has caused some children to vomit and become comatose after swallowing them.

Bindeez, which were named Australia's toy of the year, contain a chemical that converts into a "date rape" drug.

CNN's Janine Brady, Jason Carroll, Laura Dolan, Julie O'Neill and Leslie Wiggins contributed to this report.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/11/08/toy.recall/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

*Curious George Dolls Linked to Lead*


> WASHINGTON -
> 
> About *175,000* Curious George Plush Dolls were recalled Thursday, becoming the latest popular toy *made in China *found to be contaminated with dangerous levels of *lead*.
> 
> Manufactured by Marvel Toys, of New York, N.Y., the Curious George dolls contain excessive levels of lead in their surface paint, according to the Consumer Product Safety Commission.
> 
> Although no reports of illnesses connected to this product have been reported, lead is toxic if ingested by young children. Children's products found to have more than 0.06 percent lead accessible to users are subject to a recall.


http://www6.comcast.net/news/articl...Curious.George.Recall/?cvqh=itn_curiousgeorge


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Curious George Dolls Linked to Lead*
> 
> http://www6.comcast.net/news/articl...Curious.George.Recall/?cvqh=itn_curiousgeorge


Maybe George should "get the lead out".


----------



## poochee

*Playing It Safe
Concerned Parents Can Test Toys in the Store*:up: 
By Annys Shin
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Saturday, November 17, 2007; Page D01

You might have thought after this year's string of high-profile recalls that there wouldn't be many dangerous toys left on store shelves. But safety consultant Alison Cassady still managed to spend about $700 during her annual shopping expedition for unsafe toys.

Recalls, after all, have their limitations. While they help ensure that fewer children are hurt by dangerous toys, they alert the public to hazards only after the toys have been sold and have made their way into homes.

For starters, don't despair. Despite the record number of toy recalls this year, the vast majority of toys are safe.

"Sometimes I'm walking for hours and am not finding anything, but I tell myself that's a good thing," said Cassady, who helps compile the annual "Trouble in Toyland" report for the U.S. Public Interest Research Group. This year's report is scheduled to be released Tuesday.

The recent recalls of toys containing lead and small powerful magnets have made a difference. Cassady said she had a harder time this year finding toys with those hazards.

Shoppers who want reassurance can adopt Cassady's technique of testing toys right in the store. For three weeks this fall, she scoured the shelves of Washington area toy retailers, *armed with a lead-test kit, a choke-test cylinder and a sound meter. *(Lead-test kits and choke-test cylinders can be purchased online. Sound meters can be bought at stores such as Radio Shack.)

Here are some of the hazards she looked for:

Excerpt from: www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## unstresst

Anybody heard anything about external hard drives made in china?
possibly damaging computers?


----------



## poochee

*China says product safety push a complete success* *Time will tell!*
Mon Jan 14, 2008 10:23am EST 
By Ben Blanchard

BEIJING (Reuters) - China declared on Monday that its four-month campaign to ensure food and product safety had been a total success, with all goals being met months before Beijing hosts the Olympics and 600 companies banned from exporting toys.

But deputy quality watchdog chief Pu Changcheng also sought to play down a series of scandals which beset the made-in-China label last year.

Excerpt from: http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSPEK35562720080114?feedType=nl&feedName=ustopnewsearly


----------



## poochee

*USDA issues largest ever beef recall at Chino plant*
The recall includes 143 million pounds of raw and frozen beef. The chance of illness is called 'remote.'
From Times Staff Writers 
2:23 PM PST, February 17, 2008

The U.S. Department of Agriculture today announced the recall of 143 million pounds of raw and frozen beef from a troubled Chino meat-packing company, deeming it unfit for human consumption *because of lapses in required inspections.*

Agriculture Department officials called this the largest beef recall in the United States, surpassing the ban in 1999 of 35 million pounds of ready-to-eat meat.

The USDA said there was "a remote probability of adverse health consequences from the use of the product."

The cattle "did not receive complete and proper inspection," according to a news release issued by the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service in Washington. Information received by the federal agency shows that Hallmark/Westland Meat Packing Co. "did not consistently contact the FSIS public health veterinarian" as required when cattle became non-ambulatory after being inspected, the release said.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-recall18feb18,0,5378478.story


----------



## poochee

*Cattle inspections thwarted*
By Victoria Kim, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
February 20, 2008

Slaughterhouse workers watch every move of federal inspectors. They know when they take bathroom breaks. They use the radio to alert one another to the inspector's every step. They even assign the pretty talkative woman to work next to the inspector to distract him from his mission to safeguard the nation's food supply.

*That cat-and-mouse game is portrayed by past and current inspectors, lawmakers and an audit report that say the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Food Safety Inspection Service is easy to bypass and was failing to screen potentially sick cattle long before this week's beef recall, the largest in U.S. history.*

A 2006 audit reviewed 12 slaughterhouses and showed that, despite federal regulations banning all cattle that cannot walk from the human food supply, 29 so-called downer animals were slaughtered. Of those, 20 had no documented physical injury that would demonstrate that they were not diseased, according to the report by the USDA's office of inspector general.

Excerpt from: http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-beef20feb20,0,1348554.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

*China "regrets" U.S. decision on food supplies*
Thu Feb 21, 2008 2:12am EST 
By Lindsay Beck

BEIJING (Reuters) - China expressed regret on Thursday at reports the U.S. Olympic team would bring its own meat for the Beijing Games over concerns of drugs tainted food, and said it could guarantee safe supplies. *Yeah right!*

The New York Times has reported that the U.S. Olympic Committee has arranged with sponsors to ship 25,000 pounds of lean protein to Beijing for the Games, in response to concerns about the potential impact of veterinary drugs and insecticides on athletes.

China has been at pains to reassure on food safety ahead of the Games, after a series of health scares drew attention to lax oversight and a willingness among manufacturers to flout standards with a view to maximizing profits.

Meat supplies in particular have come under scrutiny over fears that antibiotics and growth stimulants commonly used by breeders to boost yields could cause positive doping tests.

Officials said there was no evidence that that was the case. Continued...

Excerpts from: http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSPEK191920080221?feedType=nl&feedName=ustopnewsearly


----------



## poochee

updated 4:24 p.m. EST, Thu February 21, 2008 
*Humane Society blasted for late release of video in beef recall*
From Paul Courson
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Video shows cows falling down and being hoisted by forklift to get them to slaughter
The Humane Society sat on the information for months, agriculture secretary says
Group: Any delay was caused by a request from a California district attorney's office
The recall covers 143 million pounds of beef

ARLINGTON, Virginia (CNN) -- The Humane Society of the United States is partly responsible for the magnitude of the largest beef recall in the nation's history, Agriculture Secretary Ed Schafer said Thursday.

"For four months they sat on that information," Schafer said, referring to the video, which prompted the USDA to withdraw its inspectors and close the facility.

The Humane Society posted the video in late January and said it was part of the group's undercover investigation of conditions at the Westland/Hallmark Meat Packing Company of Chino, California.

Schafer, expressing concern Thursday the group failed to immediately tell his agency about the footage, said they "sat on four months of production that went out into the marketplace that's now being recalled." *And where were the inspectors?*

Humane Society president Wayne Pacelle said any delay in releasing the video was caused by a request from a California district attorney's office that has since filed charges against two men who worked at the plant.

*Pacelle said his group went to local authorities because "we have seen the USDA time and time again not take action."*

But San Bernardino County District Attorney Michael Ramos was slow to respond and the Humane Society then decided to post the video to "goad" authorities into taking action, Pacelle said.

*"Our food safety system should not have to depend on a non-government organization to unearth violations of the law," he said.*

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/02/21/beef.recall.video/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

*Recall Made After Pills Reported in Fish*



> 4 hours ago
> 
> HARRISBURG, Pa.  Gorton's Inc. recalled about 1,000 cases of frozen fish in 10 states on Friday after confirming that items a Pennsylvania customer reported finding in her food were pills.
> 
> Gorton's said it ordered the recall as a precaution while a laboratory works to determine the nature of the pills. Results are expected early next week.
> 
> "Obviously product alteration is a very serious matter," said Jud Reis, vice president of marketing for the company, based in Gloucester, Mass. "We are conducting a full investigation into the source of the problem."
> 
> Tracy Rowan of New Freedom called police to report that she bit into one of the pills Sunday after her 9-year-old daughter realized one was in her fish, too. On Friday, Reis said the material was some sort of pill, not compressed batter or bread crumbs.
> 
> Rowan described the pills as beige and aspirin-size.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Recall Made After Pills Reported in Fish*


----------



## lexmarks567

*Aunt Jemima pancake mix recalled*

*Ingredients may have been exposed to salmonella, Quaker Oats says
*


> CHICAGO - The Quaker Oats Co. said Tuesday it is recalling a limited number of Aunt Jemima Pancake & Waffle Mix products because of potential salmonella contamination from raw or undercooked ingredients.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Aunt Jemima pancake mix recalled*
> 
> *Ingredients may have been exposed to salmonella, Quaker Oats says
> *


----------



## lexmarks567

*Cereal Link to Food Poisoning Is Probed*



> MINNEAPOLIS  At least 23 people in 14 states have been sickened by the same strain of salmonella found in two breakfast cereals recalled by Malt-O-Meal, the federal Food and Drug Administration said Saturday.


http://www.comcast.net/news/articles/national/2008/04/13/Cereal.Recall/


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Cereal Link to Food Poisoning Is Probed*
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/news/articles/national/2008/04/13/Cereal.Recall/


----------



## poochee

FOOD SAFETY 
*Meat That May Contain Fatal Germ Is Recalled*
By Dan Hart
Bloomberg News 
Sunday, May 4, 2008; Page A07

Gourmet Boutique recalled about 286,320 pounds of fresh and frozen meat and poultry after regulators found it might be *contaminated with potentially fatal listeria germs,* according to the Food Safety and Inspection Service, a division of the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

*The nationwide recall* includes a variety of sizes, from nine-ounce packages of Gourmet Boutique Wrapanini Meatball Parmigiana to seven-pound containers of Gourmet Boutique Fruit and Nut Honey Chicken Salad Kit, the agency said in a statement. The meats being recalled are chicken, turkey, beef and pork.

Excerpt from: www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## lexmarks567

*Chicago company recalls meat for E. coli concerns*



> CHICAGO - Federal officials say a Chicago-based company is recalling beef products distributed in 11 states because of possible E. coli contamination.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Agriculture said Saturday that no illnesses have reported from the meat, produced by JSM Meat Holdings Co. The agency was uncertain how much meat is being recalled.


The states affected are *Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri, Nebraska, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin*.

http://finance.comcast.net/www/news...s.comcast.net/data/news/2008/05/17/964801.xml


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Chicago company recalls meat for E. coli concerns*
> 
> The states affected are *Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri, Nebraska, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin*.
> 
> http://finance.comcast.net/www/news...s.comcast.net/data/news/2008/05/17/964801.xml


Thanks for the info.


----------



## poochee

*L.A. firm is fined $10 million over lead-tainted lunchboxes*:up:
A court says T-A Creations violated California laws on toxic substances.
By Marc Lifsher, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer 
May 22, 2008

A Los Angeles company that sold *100,000* lead-tainted lunchboxes to the state health department last year has been ordered to pay a $10-million fine for violating California laws on toxic substances.

"We are shocked that a company would knowingly sell lead-tainted lunchboxes intended for California's children," said Michael Green, executive director of the Center for Environmental Health, an Oakland-based nonprofit group. "The judgment sends a strong signal that companies that put our children's health at risk will pay the price."

Excerpts from: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-lunchbox22-2008may22,0,5967202.story?track=ntothtml


----------



## poochee

updated 3:20 a.m. EDT, Fri May 23, 2008 
*Pet owners reach $24 million settlement in tainted meat cases*:up:

*Story Highlights*
Pet owners have reached $24 million settlement with makers of tainted food
Under terms of deal, pet owners can be reimbursed for expenses linked to the food
Food believed to have been tainted with melamine, a material used to make plastics

MOUNT LAUREL, New Jersey (AP) -- Companies that were sued over contaminated pet food linked to the deaths of perhaps thousands of dogs and cats have agreed to pay $24 million to pet owners in the United States and Canada.

The deal would affect people who incurred expenses directly related to the illness or death of a pet linked to the food, which was at the center of the biggest-ever U.S. pet food recall in 2007.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/05/23/pet.food.deal.ap/index.html


----------



## valley

wow, I need to come to this thread more often!!  

I didnt know about the Malt-o-meal recall. We eat cream of wheat, grits & maypo sometimes for breakfast...not sure which ones are by Malt-o-meal but i'll be going to look at the boxes as soon as I walk away from my 'puter now! :up:


----------



## poochee

updated 9:03 p.m. EDT, Fri May 23, 2008 
Associated Press

*FDA warns of harmful nipple cream*

*Story Highlights*
Mommy's Bliss Nipple Cream has been taken off market
Ingredients in cream could sicken infants, FDA says
Potentially harmful ingredients are chlorphenesin, phenoxyethanol
FDA says don't use the cream, consult a doctor if you have problems

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The Food and Drug Administration on Friday warned women not to use or purchase Mommy's Bliss Nipple Cream, marketed by MOM Enterprises Inc. of San Rafael, California.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/05/23/fda.nipple.cream.ap/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

*Cereal Recalled Due to Nut Concerns*



> NORTHFIELD, IL -- Kraft Foods is recalling 12,553 cases of Post LiveActive Mixed Berry Crunch Cereal with the Best When Used By date of 17DEC2008 because a small number of boxes may contain tree nuts (almonds, pecans and/or walnuts), and no nut ingredients are declared on the label.


http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.6.1


----------



## poochee

updated 3 hours, 14 minutes ago 
*McDonald's yanks sliced tomatoes over Salmonella fears*

*Story Highlights*
Spokeswoman says removal of tomatoes is a precaution
CDC has said at least 23 people have been hospitalized
Grape tomatoes in salads are not variety in question

OAK BROOK, Illinois (AP) -- McDonald's says it has stopped serving sliced tomatoes in its restaurants over concerns about Salmonella food poisoning linked to uncooked tomatoes.

Spokeswoman Danya Proud said Monday the world's largest hamburger chain has stopped serving sliced tomatoes on all of its sandwiches in the United States as a precaution until the source of the salmonella is known.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com:80/2008/HEALTH/06/09/mcdonalds.tomatoes.ap/index.html


----------



## poochee

updated 10:22 p.m. EDT, Thu June 12, 2008 
* 6 million car tire stems recalled *

*Story Highlights*
Ohio-based distributor says valves aren't working properly, could cause accidents
Tech International estimates that just 8,600 of 6 million are defective
Snap-in tire valve, Model TR413, was made between July and November 2006
Continuing to drive on underinflated tires can cause them to burst

(CNN) -- An Ohio distributor is recalling about 6 million *Chinese-made* tire valve stems after concluding that some of them were improperly made and could increase the risk of accidents.

Tech International, the part's Johnstown, Ohio-based distributor, estimates that just 8,600 of roughly 6 million of those valves are defective.

The valve is a replacement snap-in tire valve -- *Model No. TR413 *-- manufactured between July and November 2006.

Excerpt from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/06/12/defective.tires/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

*Tainted Baby Formula From China May Be Sold In U.S.*


> DETROIT -- The FDA is warning parents that tainted infant formula from *China* may be on sale in the U.S, most likely at ethnic grocery stores.
> 
> The agency is urging consumers to avoid all infant formula from China.
> 
> Several brands sold in that country were found to be contaminated with melamine, a chemical used to make plastics.
> Click Here
> 
> Officials said there have been reports from China of babies developing kidney stones as a result. There have been no reports of illnesses in the U.S.
> 
> "We're concerned that there may be some infant formula that may have gotten into the United States *illegally* and may be on the ethnic market," said Janice Oliver, deputy director of the FDA's food safety program. "*No infant formula from China should be entering the United States*, but in the past we have found it on at least one occasion."


http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/17452417/detail.html


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Tainted Baby Formula From China May Be Sold In U.S.*
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/17452417/detail.html


----------



## poochee

updated 12:18 p.m. EDT, Fri October 3, 2008 
*Melamine found in 18 more food products*

*Story Highlights*
Vietnam: Industrial chemical melamine in 18 food products
Australian food regulators recalled China-made Kirin Milk Tea
Tainted milk formula has killed four infants and sickened more than 50,000
Melamine-contaminated products have been pulled from shelves in many countries

HANOI, Vietnam (AP) -- Vietnam's health ministry has discovered the industrial chemical melamine in 18 food products *imported from China* *and three other countries* and has ordered them recalled and destroyed, officials said Friday.

Russian news agencies reported that food inspectors found nearly two tons of Chinese dry milk believed to be contaminated with melamine. And Philippines health officials found melamine in two of 30 milk products from China tested for the chemical.

Milk containing melamine has been blamed for killing four babies and sickening more than 54,000 with kidney stones and other illnesses in China. The contamination has sparked global concerns about food products made with Chinese milk or milk powder and recalls in several countries of *Chinese-made products.*

*The tainted food has also spread to the U.S. where melamine has been found in Chinese-made White Rabbit Creamy Candy sold in California and Connecticut.*

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/10/03/milk.melamine.australia.ap/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

makes you wonder how the chinese people survive sense all the tanted food comes from there.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> makes you wonder how the chinese people survive sense all the tanted food comes from there.


Maybe the govenment is practicing population control!


----------



## lexmarks567

poochee said:


> Maybe the govenment is practicing population control!


well keep it over there


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> well keep it over there


Buy American!:up:


----------



## poochee

*updated 8:24 p.m. EDT, Fri October 24, 2008 *
*Feds warn Carter's baby clothes may cause rash*

*Story Highlights*
Warning applies to clothes with tag-less labels
About 400 babies develop rash in apparent reaction to label's ink
Clothes are from 2007 line; parents advised to not use the clothes if rash develops

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The government is warning parents about Carter's Inc. baby garments with tag-less labels after about *400 babies* who wore the clothing developed rashes on their backs.

The warning applies to the fall 2007 line, which includes about 110 million garments, said Mary Drayna, a manager for the Atlanta, Georgia, company. The Consumer Product Safety Commission said Friday that children should stop using these garments if they develop a rash, but the agency did not announce a recall of the product line.

*The garments were made in various foreign countries, and they were sold at Carter's retail stores and at department and national chain stores, according to CPSC. The clothing appeared on the market in fall 2007 and could still be on retail shelves, although Carter's has released other products since then, Drayna said.*

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/10/24/baby.clothing.rashes.ap/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

let me guess MADE IN CHINA


----------



## poochee

updated 12:18 p.m. EST, Wed November 19, 2008 
*U.S. opens food safety office in China after scares*:up:

*Story Highlights*
First foreign office of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration opens overseas
Bureau situated in Beijing after recent scares involving Chinese products
FDA employees to inspect products and liaise with Chinese officials

BEIJING, China *(CNN) *-- The first foreign office of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration opened Wednesday in Beijing after an influx of contaminated Chinese food and drug imports to the United States.

The FDA said it also planned to open offices in the Chinese cities of Guangzhou and Shanghai in the next few days. Subsequent locations would include India, the Middle East, Latin America and Europe.

*FDA employees would inspect products and liaise with Chinese officials and groups, the agency said.*

The United States intends to help the Chinese government improve its regulatory systems for exports, according to a recent statement from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the FDA's umbrella agency.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/11/19/china.fda.poisoned/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

about time.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> about time.


I like your signature.


----------



## poochee

updated 2:35 a.m. EST, Thu December 25, 2008 
*Scandal-tainted Sanlu files for bankruptcy*:up:

*Story Highlights*
Official: Melamine was found in nearly 70 milk products from more than 20 firms
Ingesting melamine can lead to kidney stones, eye and skin irritation, experts say
Some Chinese dairy plants added melamine to milk products to boost protein levels

BEIJING, China (CNN) -- Sanlu Group, the company at the center of China's tainted infant formula scandal, has filed for bankruptcy.

The poisonings *killed six babies and sickened 290,000 others,* according to China's Xinhua news agency.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2008/BUSINESS/12/25/sanlu.bankruptcy/index.html


----------



## Guyzer

poochee said:


> I like your signature.


Pooch do you mean this part of his signature? 
" 16 members on ignore anyone want to be number 17 on the list "

I must admit I like it as well. It's very adult like.


----------



## lexmarks567

Guyzer said:


> Pooch do you mean this part of his signature?
> " 16 members on ignore anyone want to be number 17 on the list "
> 
> I must admit I like it as well. It's very adult like.


look whos talking guyzeee 

i believe she was referring to this one

"obama 08"

get a clue guyzeee its christmas but that doesn't mean anything to a person like you does it. someone who hates everyone.


----------



## Guyzer

lexmarks567 said:


> get a clue guyzeee its christmas but that doesn't mean anything to a person like you does it. someone who hates everyone.


Geez hexmark I was just asking her a question not you. You get your nose out of joint and decide to answer for her.. That's real adult and Christmas like isn't it. 

In all honesty I like nice people and smart people regardless of what day it is. Do you fit in any one of those categories? I wonder.


----------



## poochee

Guyzer said:


> Pooch do you mean this part of his signature?
> " 16 members on ignore anyone want to be number 17 on the list "
> 
> I must admit I like it as well. It's very adult like.


I like all three.:up:


----------



## poochee

updated 10:44 p.m. EST, Wed January 14, 2009 
*Kellogg warns not to eat its peanut butter crackers*
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Some types of Austin- and Keebler-branded sandwich crackers affected 
One of its peanut butter suppliers has been linked to outbreak of salmonella 
Kellogg says warning is strictly precautionary; no incidents of illness reported
Outbreak of salmonella poisoning has affected at least 434 people in 43 states

The products affected are Austin- and Keebler-branded:

-- Toasted peanut butter sandwich crackers.
-- Peanut butter and jelly sandwich crackers.
-- Cheese and peanut butter sandwich crackers.
-- Peanut butter-chocolate sandwich crackers.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/01/14/salmonella.kellogg/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Don't eat peanut butter, FDA official warns*
*Nationwide salmonella outbreak has killed 6, sickened hundreds*
updated 4:51 p.m. PT, Sat., Jan. 17, 2009

WASHINGTON - Federal health authorities on Saturday urged consumers *to avoid eating **cookies, cakes, ice cream and other foods that contain peanut butter* until authorities can learn more about a deadly outbreak of salmonella contamination.

*"We urge consumers to postpone eating any products that may contain peanut butter until additional information becomes available," said Stephen Sundlof, head of the Food and Drug Administration's food safety center. *

But most peanut butter sold in jars at supermarkets *appears* to be safe, Sundlof said.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28695782/


----------



## lexmarks567

heres more on it. this is the same case from last year when they first recalled peanut butter

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090116-714721.html


----------



## lexmarks567

peanut butter recail expands. now some dog treats are being recalled

http://www.azcentral.com/community/westvalley/articles/2009/01/21/20090121peanutbutter0121.html


----------



## poochee

updated 6:27 a.m. EST, Thu January 22, 2009 
*Death sentences in China tainted milk case*..*They don't fool around!*
From John Vause
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Former Sanlu chairwoman gets life sentence over tainted milk scandal
Three people sentenced to death, two others to life in prison
Three more receive 5- to 15-year prison terms for roles in selling tainted milk
Melamine contamination estimated to have caused 6 deaths, sickened 296,000

SHIJIAZHUANG, China (CNN) -- The former chairwoman of China's Sanlu dairy was sentenced to life in prison and three others received death sentences Thursday in a tainted milk scandal that killed at least six infants and sickened nearly 300,000 others.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/01/22/china.tainted.milk/index.html


----------



## ACA529

*



MISSISSAUGA, Ont. -- LG Electronics Canada Inc. is recalling its LG 150 mobile phone after being told it is no longer certified as meeting Industry Canada's standards for radio-frequency devices designed to be used near the human body.

Click to expand...

*http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090127/lg_phones_090127/20090127?hub=SciTech


----------



## lexmarks567

poochee said:


> updated 6:27 a.m. EST, Thu January 22, 2009
> *Death sentences in China tainted milk case*..*They don't fool around!*
> From John Vause
> CNN
> 
> *Story Highlights*
> Former Sanlu chairwoman gets life sentence over tainted milk scandal
> Three people sentenced to death, two others to life in prison
> Three more receive 5- to 15-year prison terms for roles in selling tainted milk
> Melamine contamination estimated to have caused 6 deaths, sickened 296,000
> 
> SHIJIAZHUANG, China (CNN) -- The former chairwoman of China's Sanlu dairy was sentenced to life in prison and three others received death sentences Thursday in a tainted milk scandal that killed at least six infants and sickened nearly 300,000 others.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/01/22/china.tainted.milk/index.html


now how about a death sentence for the company who poisoned our pets during that pet food recall


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> now how about a death sentence for the company who poisoned our pets during that pet food recall


From what I have read, they eat dogs and cats. So would not be important to them.


----------



## poochee

*Peanut Processor Knowingly Sold Tainted Products*..*We should send the processor to China for trial. *
*It Found Salmonella 12 Times*
By Lyndsey Layton
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Wednesday, January 28, 2009; Page A01

The Georgia peanut plant linked to a salmonella outbreak that has killed eight people and sickened 500 more across the country* knowingly *shipped out contaminated peanut butter 12 times in the past two years, federal officials said yesterday. 

Officials at the Food and Drug Administration and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which have been investigating the outbreak of salmonella illness, said yesterday that Peanut Corporation of America found salmonella in internal tests a dozen times in 2007 and 2008 *but sold the products anyway, *sometimes after getting a negative finding from a different laboratory.

*Companies are not required to disclose their internal tests to either the FDA or state regulators, so health officials did not know of the problem.*

The peanut butter and paste made at the company's Blakely, Ga., plant are not sold directly to stores but are used by manufacturers to make crackers, cookies, energy bars, cereal, ice cream, candies and even dog biscuits. Some of the country's biggest foodmakers, including Kellogg and McKee Foods, which produces Little Debbie brand snacks, have recalled more than 100 products made with the tainted ingredients, and the list keeps growing.

Excerpts from: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/27/AR2009012702992.html?nav=hcmodule


----------



## poochee

updated 1:35 a.m. EST, Mon February 2, 2009 
*Enoki mushrooms from Phillips Farms recalled*
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Recall covers 3.5-ounce packages of enoki mushrooms bearing UPC 33383 67540
Mushrooms in clear bags with blue or green graphics; sold from January 13 to 30
Early test results show potential listeria contamination; no illnesses reported
Listeria can cause flu-like symptoms and sometimes nausea or diarrhea

(CNN) -- A recall has been issued for enoki mushrooms produced by Phillips Mushroom Farms in Pennsylvania.

Preliminary test results showed potential listeria contamination, but no illnesses have been reported, according to Phillips Mushroom Farms.

Consumers are asked to return the mushrooms to the place of purchase for a full refund.

Visit http://www.phillipsmushroomfarms.com/ or call 800-722-8818 for more information.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/02/02/enoki.mushrooms.recalled/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## lexmarks567

good thing i hate mushrooms


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> good thing i hate mushrooms


Same here!!


----------



## lexmarks567

something from kraft.



> Kraft is NOT recalling any products in connection with the recent salmonella outbreak involving peanut products manufactured by Peanut Corporation of America's (PCA), Blakely, GA, facility.
> 
> Neither we, nor our suppliers, purchase peanut products from the Blakely, GA, plant for use in Kraft products, including those sold in the U.S. or Canada under the Kraft, Nabisco and Planters brands.
> 
> Kraft's highest priority is the safety of our consumers, and we're actively monitoring developments around the current recalls of peanut products. We are providing this information as suggested by the U.S. Food & Drug Administration (FDA).
> 
> For information about the PCA situation, your best source is the FDA website.
> 
> Consumers wishing to contact Kraft on this issue should call 800-308-1841


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> something from kraft.


Thanks!


----------



## poochee

*FDA: Peanut Corp. knowingly shipped tainted goods*
From the Associated Press 
1:57 PM PST, February 6, 2009

WASHINGTON -- Federal health officials say the Georgia peanut plant at the center of the salmonella outbreak knowingly shipped tainted products.

Peanut Corp. denies any wrongdoing. The government has opened a criminal investigation.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-fda-peanut7-2009feb07,0,234713.story


----------



## poochee

updated 11:03 p.m. EST, Thu February 12, 2009 
*Dead rodents, excrement in peanut processor lead to recall **Disgraceful!*

*Story Highlights*
Texas orders recall of products shipped from Peanut Corporation of America plant
Order applies to all products shipped since plant opened nearly four years ago
Order comes day after dead rodents, rodent excrement, bird feathers found in plant
Plant officials voluntarily stopped operations Monday night

(CNN) -- The Texas Department of State Health Services on Thursday ordered the recall of all products ever shipped from the Peanut Corporation of America's plant in Plainview, Texas, after discovering dead rodents, rodent excrement and bird feathers in the plant.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/02/12/peanut.butter.recall/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

poochee said:


> updated 11:03 p.m. EST, Thu February 12, 2009
> *Dead rodents, excrement in peanut processor lead to recall **Disgraceful!*
> 
> *Story Highlights*
> Texas orders recall of products shipped from Peanut Corporation of America plant
> Order applies to all products shipped since plant opened nearly four years ago
> Order comes day after dead rodents, rodent excrement, bird feathers found in plant
> Plant officials voluntarily stopped operations Monday night
> 
> (CNN) -- The Texas Department of State Health Services on Thursday ordered the recall of all products ever shipped from the Peanut Corporation of America's plant in Plainview, Texas, after discovering dead rodents, rodent excrement and bird feathers in the plant.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/02/12/peanut.butter.recall/index.html


bird poop among others. no inspection in 3 years. someone didn't do there job. just like the inspector at the new york taco bell where there were rates and poop all around and the inspector didn't want to take the time to write it up so she made it less then what it was.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> bird poop among others. no inspection in 3 years. someone didn't do there job. just like the inspector at the new york taco bell where there were rates and poop all around and the inspector didn't want to take the time to write it up so she made it less then what it was.


I remember that one!


----------



## poochee

updated 8:10 a.m. EST, Sat February 14, 2009 
*Peanut processor files for bankruptcy*
CNN

*Story Highlights*
*NEW: Consumers Union says filing shows need for stronger FDA*:up:
*NEW: Move will shield company from liability lawsuits, group says**Of course.*
Bacteria in company plant in Georgia blamed for hundreds of salmonella cases
Products from company plant in Texas recalled after dead rodents found

(CNN) -- The peanut processing company at the heart of a national salmonella outbreak, Peanut Corp. of America, filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy liquidation in court Friday in Lynchburg, Virginia.

The bankruptcy papers were signed by Stewart Parnell, the president of Peanut Corp., who invoked his Fifth Amendment rights against self-incrimination *in refusing to answer** questions* this week in a congressional hearing.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/02/13/peanuts.bankrupt/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

poochee said:


> updated 8:10 a.m. EST, Sat February 14, 2009
> *Peanut processor files for bankruptcy*
> CNN
> 
> *NEW: Move will shield company from liability lawsuits, group says**Of course.*


why not why should we be able to sue cause we got sick from eating tainted food.


----------



## Firejay

poochee said:


> updated 8:10 a.m. EST, Sat February 14, 2009
> *Peanut processor files for bankruptcy*
> The bankruptcy papers were signed by Stewart Parnell, the president of Peanut Corp., who invoked his Fifth Amendment rights against self-incrimination *in refusing to answer** questions* this week in a congressional hearing.


This is nothing new, standard corporate greed. Make as much money to line your own pockets while disregarding the fact that your corporation can sicken or kill people. No conscience needed anymore. Cut corners where you can to make the bottem line fatter. You can add lack of pride by some corporations to this list too. The boards of directors on most of these companies only watch the $$$, they don't or won't watch the other aspects of the company until it affects the bottom line.

We're all foolish to think that the government can be everywhere and monitor everything. Of course the monitoring and fines is due to the issues listed above, if the government ever gets there AND does their job. But again, it comes down to pride and work ethics.


----------



## poochee

Firejay said:


> This is nothing new, *standard corporate greed.* Make as much money to line your own pockets while disregarding the fact that your corporation can sicken or kill people. *No conscience needed anymore.* Cut corners where you can to make the bottem line fatter. You can add lack of pride by some corporations to this list too. The boards of directors on most of these companies only watch the $$$, they don't or won't watch the other aspects of the company until it affects the bottom line.
> 
> We're all foolish to think that the government can be everywhere and monitor everything. Of course the monitoring and fines is due to the issues listed above, if the government ever gets there AND does their job. *But again, it comes down to pride and work ethics*.


Good points!:up:


----------



## poochee

February 18, 2009
*Scheme admitted to distribute 'unfit for food' tomato paste*
From Denny Walsh:

*A former employee of one of the nation's largest growers and processors of tomato products admitted Wednesday in Sacramento federal court she engaged in the years-long distribution and mislabeling of tomato paste that contained unlawful levels of mold and was "unfit for food."*

Jennifer Lou Dahlman, who was dismissed this week as a reports and business analyst at California-based SK Foods, L.P., pleaded guilty to one count of the "introduction of adulterated and misbranded food into interstate commerce with the intent to defraud and mislead."

She admitted that for more than three years - from Nov. 23, 2004 to Jan. 21, 2008 - she caused the shipment of tomato paste with legally excessive mold content from SK Foods to customers in Wisconsin, Utah, Pennsylvania, New York, Kentucky, Maryland and Ohio.

She also admitted attaching false labels to the paste showing mold counts far below the actual levels and percentages of "natural tomato soluble solids" materially higher than the actual percentages.

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/crime/archives/019737.html


----------



## poochee

*Sacramento County has five salmonella cases linked to restaurant spice recall*
By Niesha Lofing 
Published: Monday, Mar. 30, 2009 - 11:00 am 
Last Modified: Monday, Mar. 30, 2009 - 4:11 pm

Thirty-three people in Central and Northern California have reported salmonella cases related to spices manufactured by *Union International Food Co.'s* Union City repackaging plant.

A high number of the people who became ill had eaten at Asian restaurants that had used black and or white pepper purchased from the company, according to the state Department of Health.

*The Union International Food Co.* this weekend initiated a voluntary recall of pepper and other spice products repackaged at its facility. The products, which don't have lot codes, were sold primarily to distributors and restaurants in California and Oregon, according to information on the Department of Public Health's Web site.

The following spices were included in the recall: white pepper, black pepper, cayenne pepper, paprika, chopped onion, onion powder, garlic (chopped, minced, powder and granulated), whole white pepper, whole black pepper, curry powder, mustard powder and wasabi powder.

Excerpts from: http://www.sacbee.com/1089/story/1740257.html


----------



## poochee

updated 11:23 p.m. EDT, Mon April 13, 2009 
*GM recalling 1.5 million cars over fire fears*
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Recall involves certain Chevrolet, Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac sedans
*Problem involves potential for oil to leak on the exhaust manifold, then igniting* 
General Motors to send details to owners next month

(CNN) -- The possibility of engine fires has prompted General Motors to recall nearly 1.5 million passenger sedans manufactured between 1997 and 2003, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration announced Monday.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/04/13/gm.recall/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

doesn't affect my GM car as its a 91.


----------



## poochee

*Nearly 96,000 pounds of ground beef products recalled*
*Can cause bloody diarrhea, dehydration, and kidney failure*
updated 9:31 p.m. EDT, Thu May 21, 2009
CNN

*Story Highlights*
Department of Agriculture recalls beef from *Valley Meats LLC of Coal Valley, Illinois*
Recall designated "Class One," meaning risks associated with eating meat are high
Outbreak first reported in Ohio, illness also reported in Pennsylvania, Illinois
Most vulnerable include very young, aged, people with weak immune systems

*A list of the recalled products -- all of which were produced on March 10 and packaged under a variety of labels -- is posted at* www.fsis.usda.gov.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/05/21/recalled.beef/index.html


----------



## lexmarks567

does it cover value fresh market,kroger meijer etc. if it im good cause thats were i get my meat.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> does it cover value fresh market,kroger meijer etc. if it im good cause thats were i get my meat.


I didn't see it on the link but perhaps you should double check.


----------



## lexmarks567

thats all 10LB or 9LB i stick to the 4LB or smaller packages.


----------



## poochee

*Toll House cookie dough recalled, linked to E. coli*
updated 2:20 p.m. EDT, Fri June 19, 2009
CNN

*Story Highlights*
300,000 cases of Nestle Toll House refrigerated cookie dough being recalled
66 cases of food-borne illness reported in 28 states; dough is one common link
Dough may be contaminated with E. coli, which causes gastric symptoms
Nestle: E. coli not detected in product; recall is safety precaution

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Two federal agencies warned consumers Friday not to eat raw Nestle Toll House refrigerated cookie dough.

There are concerns that the premade dough may be contaminated with the bacterium E. coli 0157:H7, which causes abdominal cramping, vomiting and diarrhea, the Food and Drug Administration and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. Young children and the elderly can suffer more serious symptoms.

Nestle issued a statement saying, "While the E. coli strain implicated in this investigation has not been detected in our product, the health and safety of our consumers is paramount, so we are initiating this voluntary recall."

The FDA and the CDC say people who have become sick after eating refrigerated Toll House cookie dough should contact their doctors.

They advise consumers to throw out all prepackaged, refrigerated Nestle Toll House cookie dough products. Retailers and restaurateurs should not sell or serve any Toll House cookie dough products, the agencies said.

Excerpts from: http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/06/19/nestle.cookie.dough.warning/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## lexmarks567

saw a sign a Kroger saying there buffalo wings are recalled cause they contain wheat milk and soy and can cause allergic reactions,


----------



## poochee

*Chinese makers of shoddy goods rarely face U.S. sanctions*:down:
By Frank Greve and Grace Chung | McClatchy Newspapers
Posted on Monday, June 29, 2009

*WASHINGTON  Chinese manufacturers made more than half of the goods that the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission recalled last year, but few of them paid any price for producing defective wares. *

The long list of faulty products included Chinese-made highchairs whose seat backs failed, steam cleaners that burned their users, bikes whose front-wheel forks broke, saunas that overheated, illuminated exit signs that stopped working when commercial power failed, dune buggies whose seat belts broke on impact and coffee makers that overheated and started fires.

It also included loosely knotted soccer goal nets that entrapped and strangled a child and a toy chest whose poorly supported lid fell on a toddler's neck and killed him, according to CPSC filings.

The difficulty in recovering damages is a lesson that U.S. homeowners who are stuck with defective and possibly toxic Chinese drywall are likely to learn in the coming months. Builders installed the drywall in 2004-5 when the home building boom outstripped U.S. drywall supplies. The CPSC and the Environmental Protection Agency are investigating the consequences.

While everyone involved is likely to be sued  installers, contractors, distributors, importers and Chinese manufacturers  *the last are the hardest to reach by far.*

For starters, suing a Chinese company in a Chinese court isn't a good idea for most American plaintiffs, said Michael Lyle, a seasoned international lawyer. "It's like suing Michael Jordan in Chicago."

*Some help may come from Democratic Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse of Rhode Island, the chairman of the Subcommittee on Administrative Oversight and the Courts. He's preparing a bill that would require foreign manufacturers to:*

Excerpts from: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/227/story/70986.html


----------



## poochee

*Recalls: Sorbet products, supplements, teethers*
The Associated Press | July 17, 2009 11:16 PM EST | * AP*

*The following recalls have been announced:*

_Hiland-Roberts Ice Cream of Norfolk, Neb., is voluntarily recalling sorbet products manufactured for Espo's Cucina Dolce, Inc. because they contain undeclared milk. The recalled products are pint containers of Espo's Sorbetto and Nature's Promise Sorbetto. People who have an allergy or severe sensitivity to milk run the risk of serious or life-threatening allergic reaction if they consume these products. Espo's Sorbetto and Nature's Promise Sorbetto were distributed nationwide through retail stores.

Consumers with questions may contact Hiland-Roberts Ice Cream at 1-800-373-6455 (Monday through Friday from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. CST). Consumers may also visit the FDA Web site at for an updated list of products being recalled because of this problem. http://www.fda.gov

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20090717/us-recalls/


----------



## poochee

*Vicks nasal spray recalled over bacteria*
November 20, 2009 4:56 p.m. EST
CNN

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*
Vicks spray recalled after small amount of product found to contain bacteria
Bacteria poses little risk to healthy people, Proctor and Gamble says
No reports of illness from the bacteria, it says

In the United States, the recalled product is Vicks Sinex Vapospray 12-hour Decongestant Ultra Fine Mist with lot number 9239028831.

In Britain, the company is recalling Vicks Sinex Micromist Aqueous Nasal Spray with lot number 9224028832.

In Germany, the recalled product is Wick Sinex Schnupfenspray Dosiersystem with lot number 9224028833.

*Excerpts, read more at:* http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/11/20/vicks.recall/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Beef sold in two states recalled over salmonella concerns*
December 6, 2009 10:45 p.m. EST
CNN

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*
Ground beef products were sold in Arizona, New Mexico
The beef from *Beef Packers Inc.* was sold under different brand names 
Salmonella strain found in two people is resistant to commonly prescribed drugs, agency says

Washington (CNN) -- More than 20,000 pounds of beef have been recalled by a California company amid worries the meat is linked to two cases of salmonella, a federal food safety agency said.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/12/06/beef.recall/


----------



## poochee

December 7, 2009
*Senate health care debate to focus on abortion*
Posted: December 7th, 2009 12:06 PM ET
CNN

Washington (CNN) Senate debate on a sweeping health care bill proceeds to one of the most controversial issues Monday - an amendment to tighten restrictions on federal funding for abortion.

The amendment by moderate Democratic Sen. Ben Nelson of Nebraska would mirror language from the health care bill passed by the House last month that prevents any health plan receiving federal subsidies from offering coverage for abortion. It was unclear if a Senate vote on Nelson's amendment would occur Monday.

Anti-abortion legislators say the House language that Nelson seeks to adopt maintains the current level of restriction by preventing any federal funding for abortion, except in the case of rape, incest or a threat to the life of the mother.

Opponents of the tougher language argue that the amended language would expand the current level of restriction because women receiving coverage under a federally subsidized health care plan *would be barred from purchasing abortion coverage with their own money.**It's their business what they do with their money.*

*I agree with this posted comment.*:up:



> Susan December 7th, 2009 12:46 pm ET
> A "bunch of old white men" making all this fuss over women's issues is insane, especially when it interfers with the real need for healthcare reform! It's all a smoke screen. And, it makes me sick.


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2009/12/07/senate-health-care-debate-to-focus-on-abortion/


----------



## poochee

*Registration rules set for makers of baby products*:up:
NATASHA T. METZLER | December 24, 2009 11:41 AM EST | *AP*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20091224/us-infant-products-registration/


----------



## poochee

*Oklahoma firm recalls beef in 6 states*
From Paul Courson, CNN 
December 25, 2009 1:13 p.m. EST

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/12/25/beef.recall/index.html


----------



## lotuseclat79

Johnson&Johnson expands Tylenol recall.

*Johnson & Johnson expanded a recall of over-the-counter medications Friday, the second time it has done so in less than a month because of a moldy smell that has made users sick.*

Product Recall Information.

-- Tom


----------



## poochee

*Tylenol Recall: Johnson & Johnson Issues Massive Recall*
*List to check at: http://www.mcneilproductrecall.com*
MARLEY SEAMAN | 01/16/10 01:10 AM | *AP*



> *NEW YORK - Johnson & Johnson issued a massive recall Friday of over-the-counter drugs including Tylenol, Motrin and St. Joseph's aspirin because of a moldy smell that has made people sick.*





> It was the *second such recall *in less than a month because of the smell, which regulators said was first reported to McNeil *in 2008.* Federal regulators criticized the company, saying it didn't respond to the complaints quickly enough, wasn't thorough in how it handled the problem and didn't inform the Food and Drug Administration quickly.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/16/tylenol-recall-johnson-jo_n_425754.html


----------



## lexmarks567

good thing mine are dollar store brand


----------



## hewee

I can't smell so it does not matter.


----------



## Knotbored

hewee said:


> I can't smell so it does not matter.


Hewee if you weren't such a nice guy I would take advantage of an opening like this but I won't.
but I wouldn't suggest you leave such a remark in CIV Debate
(my feet smell and my nose runs-I must be inside out)


----------



## hewee

Knotbored said:


> Hewee if you weren't such a nice guy I would take advantage of an opening like this but I won't.
> but I wouldn't suggest you leave such a remark in CIV Debate
> (my feet smell and my nose runs-I must be inside out)


He he maybe that's why I post very very little in CIV Debate.


----------



## paisanol69

lotuseclat79 said:


> Johnson&Johnson expands Tylenol recall.
> 
> *Johnson & Johnson expanded a recall of over-the-counter medications Friday, the second time it has done so in less than a month because of a moldy smell that has made users sick.*
> 
> Product Recall Information.
> 
> -- Tom


.....it would probably be a good idea to report your/this thread to a moderator and request the moderator merge this thread with the one that Angel started, and is still being used here in random.

I include the link for the thread :http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/440912-important-recalls-thread-13.html

_*edit:

It seems that my reply to Toms thread got moved, however, Toms thread itself has been lost in the ether of the web

no harm done, since I have quoted his entire post above, so at least the members can 
"see" what he started the thread for!!:up:*_


----------



## poochee

*Dorel Asia Cribs Recalled: At Least 600,000 Recalled After Child Death*
NATASHA T. METZLER | 01/19/10 05:01 PM | *AP*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/19/dorel-asia-cribs-recalled_n_428522.html


----------



## lexmarks567

*Report: Toyota to recall Prius hybrid in US, Japan*


> TOKYO - A leading newspaper says Toyota Motor Corp. will recall 270,000 Prius hybrid vehicles over brake problems in the United States and Japan.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/finance/20100203/AS.Japan.Toyota.Prius/


----------



## lotuseclat79

Video: Expert recreates Toyota sudden acceleration.

-- Tom


----------



## poochee

FDA orders widespread food recall 
*Salmonella found in flavor enhancer used in thousands of processed foods*
msnbc.com news services
updated 4:13 p.m. PT, Thurs., March. 4, 2010



> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced a recall of a common flavor enhancer that could be contaminated with salmonella bacteria.
> 
> The product, called hydrolyzed vegetable protein or HVP, is potentially in thousands of food products, including soups, sauces, chilis, stews, hot dogs, gravies, seasoned snack foods, dips and dressings. HVP is manufactured by a Las Vegas company.





> The manufacturer of the affected product is Basic Food Flavors Inc. in Las Vegas. Only HVP manufactured by Basic Food Flavors is involved in this recall. This is the first recall with this ingredient.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35713702/ns/health-food_safety/


----------



## lexmarks567

link to the recalled brands http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/HVPCP/

i never heard of any of those brands except great value i think.


----------



## poochee

Bump


----------



## Bernardo

Half a million laptop power adapters recalled

http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-features/49659-half-a-million-laptop-power-adapters-recalled


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Half a million laptop power adapters recalled
> 
> http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-features/49659-half-a-million-laptop-power-adapters-recalled


----------



## Bernardo

I was surprised not to already see that here


----------



## Bernardo

Cadmium Prompts Claire's to Recall Children's Metal Jewelry

http://www.newsinferno.com/archives/20293


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Cadmium Prompts Claires to Recall Childrens Metal Jewelry
> 
> http://www.newsinferno.com/archives/20293


China again.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Latest Lead and Cadmium Toy Recalls: Children's Charm Bracelets.

product safety recalls, food recalls, pet-related recalls.

-- Tom


----------



## Bernardo

Investigation leads to Army helmet recall

http://www.lancastereaglegazette.com/article/20100518/NEWS01/5180311/1002


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Investigation leads to Army helmet recall
> 
> http://www.lancastereaglegazette.com/article/20100518/NEWS01/5180311/1002


Wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> Wonder how this will turn out.


Not well for anyone already killed


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Not well for anyone already killed


I am wondering if the military test is accurate? Or if there should have been a change in specifications according to changes is combat? Like closer up combat. No expert, just thinking.


----------



## Bernardo

Well, poochee, you don't have to worry about this one 

GE coffee maker recalled due to fire hazard
Recall involves about 900,000 GE 12-cup digital coffee makers at Walmarts

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37251275/ns/business-us_business/?GT1=43001


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Well, poochee, you don't have to worry about this one
> 
> GE coffee maker recalled due to fire hazard
> Recall involves about 900,000 GE 12-cup digital coffee makers at Walmarts
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37251275/ns/business-us_business/?GT1=43001


Wonder if they were made in the US?


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> Wonder if they were made in the US?


Sure they were, GE is a U.S. company  

http://www.coffee-maker-review.net/ge-12-cup-digital-coffeemaker-model-169164.html

Some fun reading


----------



## Bernardo

Must I do all your homework 

http://www.huliq.com/8738/93566/walmart-issues-ge-coffee-maker-recall-stock-falls

The coffee makers being recalled retail for about $30. *They are manufactured not by GE, but by a company in China using the GE trademark under license.* GE, based in Stamford, Ct., sold its small-appliance division to Black & Decker Co. in 1984; appliances formerly made by GE now bear the Black & Decker brand name, while GE licenses its brand to outside manufacturers, including the Chinese maker of the malfunctioning coffee makers. The coffee makers have the GE logo printed on their bases.


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Must I do all your homework
> 
> http://www.huliq.com/8738/93566/walmart-issues-ge-coffee-maker-recall-stock-falls
> 
> The coffee makers being recalled retail for about $30. *They are manufactured not by GE, but by a company in China using the GE trademark under license.* GE, based in Stamford, Ct., sold its small-appliance division to Black & Decker Co. in 1984; appliances formerly made by GE now bear the Black & Decker brand name, while GE licenses its brand to outside manufacturers, including the Chinese maker of the malfunctioning coffee makers. The coffee makers have the GE logo printed on their bases.


Thanks! I don't buy anything electrical unless it is made in US. I don't trust it and will pay more.


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> Thanks! I don't buy anything electrical unless it is made in US. I don't trust it and will pay more.


Parts made in China, assembled in the U.S.  That makes it all warm and cozy again.

Tell me some electrical devices that you do own  I've got some free time on my hands since the stock market blew me out today


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Parts made in China, assembled in the U.S.  That makes it all warm and cozy again.
> 
> Tell me some electrical devices that you do own  I've got some free time on my hands since the stock market blew me out today


 I'm thinking of things like light bulbs, extension cords, etc. Things I can have a control on. Computers and TVs can be built here but can also have foreign parts.


----------



## Stoner

poochee said:


> I'm thinking of things like light bulbs, extension cords, etc. Things I can have a control on. Computers and TVs can be built here but can also have foreign parts.


When I go shopping for extension cords and lightbulbs......most of it's made in Mexico.
And I think all consumer TVs and computers are assembled out of south east Asian/Chinese parts.

What is it you are buying that's American made?..........Your Toyota?


----------



## Bernardo

Stoner said:


> When I go shopping for extension cords and lightbulbs......most of it's made in Mexico.
> And I think all consumer TVs and computers are assembled out of south east Asian/Chinese parts.
> 
> What is it you are buying that's American made?..........Your Toyota?


:up:


----------



## poochee

The last package of light bulbs I purchased were by GE manufactured in Clevland OH, and assembled in USA. I'll take them at their word.


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> The last package of light bulbs I purchased were by GE manufactured in Clevland OH, and assembled in USA. I'll take them at their word.


When was that? 1978?


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> When was that? 1978?


Nope. A week ago.


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> Nope. A week ago.


Where did you buy them?


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> Where did you buy them?


Home Depot.

They have a variety of brands there. And the price is right. Two 3-Way bulbs for $2.98.


----------



## Bernardo

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/appliances.html

This site might interest you  

I'll be going to Home Depot tomorrow  Must pick up some China made sprinkler timers 

On their website now


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/appliances.html
> 
> This site might interest you
> 
> I'll be going to Home Depot tomorrow  Must pick up some China made sprinkler timers


Happy shopping, lots of bargains there.


----------



## Bernardo

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

???? Hit or miss?


----------



## poochee

Bernardo said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ???? Hit or miss?


Couldn't get the second link to come up. The ones I bought are 50/100/150.


----------



## Bernardo

poochee said:


> Happy shopping, lots of bargains there.


Last time I was there, I got some plants  Basil, Thyme and Oregano :up: Love fresh herbs!


----------



## poochee

*Recalls This Week: Toy Dart Guns, Giraffe Blankets*
*Majority in China. One in Philippines.*
The Associated Press | May 21, 2010 04:33 PM EST | *AP*

Toy dart guns and a stuffed toy squirrel lead the list of recalled items this week. The guns have been implicated in the asphyxiation deaths of two kids, and the squirrel poses a similar hazard, as does a blanket embroidered with a plush giraffe.

Also on the list are steps used to climb trees when hunting, but may break when used; coffee makers that pose a fire hazard; and woven trunks that may close accidentally, posing a risk to children.

*Here are the recalled items this week:*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100521/us-recalls-this-week/


----------



## Bernardo

I heard somewhere Walmart recalled Mylie Cyrus jewelry?


----------



## lexmarks567

Bernardo said:


> I heard somewhere Walmart recalled Mylie Cyrus jewelry?


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/05/19/health/main6499679.shtml


----------



## Bernardo

Guess I wasn't dreaming then


----------



## lexmarks567

at this rate walmart will put themselves out of business


----------



## Bernardo

lexmarks567 said:


> at this rate walmart will put themselves out of business


Yeah, don't count on that


----------



## paisanol69

lexmarks567 said:


> at this rate walmart will put themselves out of business





Bernardo said:


> Yeah, don't count on that


....that you posted Lex



> .....The importer of the bracelet charms, Cousin Corp. of America, said that earlier this year, it persuaded one of the Chinese factories with which it works to stop using cadmium. The cadmium-heavy jewelry Weidenhamer tested came was produced in 2008 and 2009 at the problem factory, said Roy Gudgeon, vice president of merchandise at Florida-based Cousin. ....


....so I don't see why Walmart should even be considered as the culprit responsible..or under the threat of "going out of business" ??


----------



## Bernardo

paisanol69 said:


> ....that you posted Lex
> 
> ....so I don't see why Walmart should even be considered as the culprit responsible..or under the threat of "going out of business" ??


Walmart has bigger pockets to sue  and the media just love to make Walmart the VILLAIN


----------



## funguy123us

I am sure someone mentioned this before but i just found about this today and we have this crib.
*
*About 1 Million Simplicity Cribs Recalled Due To Failures Resulting in Infant Deaths

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07307.html


----------



## lotuseclat79

See potential car recall issues before they're announced (3 web pages).

*Did you know automakers identify thousands of problems annually that don't reach recall level? They frequently issue ''technical service bulletins'' to their garages, telling them how to fix problems that have popped up often enough to deserve closer attention. You can get the information, but as usual it takes work on your end.*

-- Tom


----------



## poochee

lotuseclat79 said:


> See potential car recall issues before they're announced (3 web pages).
> 
> *Did you know automakers identify thousands of problems annually that don't reach recall level? They frequently issue ''technical service bulletins'' to their garages, telling them how to fix problems that have popped up often enough to deserve closer attention. You can get the information, but as usual it takes work on your end.*
> 
> -- Tom


Thanks!


----------



## poochee

* Recalls: jackets, basketball chairs, girls' coats*
*China, Morocco, Guatemala*
The Associated Press | May 27, 2010 08:01 PM EST |* AP*

*The following recalls have been announced:*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20100527/us-recalls/


----------



## Bernardo

*because the drawstrings through the hoods and waists can pose strangulation and entanglement hazards to young children*

Good grief. Where is parental responsibility????


----------



## Bernardo

Iams Canned Cat Food Recalled

On June 9, Iams (a Proctor & Gamble company) recalled Iams ProActive Health canned Cat and Kitten Food, all varieties of 3 ounce and 5.5 ounce cans, with "09/2011" and "06/2012" date stamps on the bottom of the can. The recall applies to North America. The problem is a deficiency in vitamin B1 (Thiamine).

Cats who have been fed these foods exclusively should be watched for symptoms that include decreased appetite, vomiting, and possible dizziness. If your cat shows these symptoms, call or visit your veterinarian immediately. Cats with a mixed diet - for example, who regularly get dry cat food, or another type of canned - are probably getting the vitamin from the other food. It's a good idea for cat owners to return recalled food anyway.

Stores should accept returns of this food for a full refund. For a complete information, visit the FDA recall page or the Proctor & Gamble (Iams' parent company) page.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...sionid=70A163D94074DA1F881059FF3406FD1A.ctg-b


----------



## lotuseclat79

Toyota lashed out at instructor during big recall.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Counterfeit circuit breakers recalled



> About 43,600 Square D circuit breakers from Miami Breaker of Miami were distributed through wholesalers from March 2005 through July 2006 for about $3.50 for a single pole breaker and about $8.50 for a double pole breaker, the commission said.
> 
> The breakers labeled "Square D" or "SQD" have been deemed counterfeit products that can fail to trip when an overload of power occurs, posing a fire risk.


----------



## lexmarks567

ekim68 said:


> Counterfeit circuit breakers recalled


mine are homeline sold at home depot.


----------



## lexmarks567

*380 million eggs recalled in salmonella outbreak*



> Eggs from Wright County Egg were linked to illnesses in the four states. The eggs were distributed around the country and packaged under the names Lucerne, Albertson, Mountain Dairy, Ralph's, Boomsma's, Sunshine, Hillandale, Trafficanda, Farm Fresh, Shoreland, Lund, Dutch Farms and Kemp. It wasn't immediately clear when the eggs were produced and distributed.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38741401/ns/health-food_safety


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *380 million eggs recalled in salmonella outbreak*
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38741401/ns/health-food_safety


That's a whole lot of eggs!


----------



## hewee

You know if one place is that big that lots of drugs and bad things go on there and then your eating that food that also has to be bad. 

Get your eggs local. Know the farmer.


----------



## lexmarks567

*Rodents, other contamination found at two egg farms*


> WASHINGTON - Food and Drug Administration investigators have found rodents, *seeping manure* and even *maggots* at the Iowa egg farms believed to be responsible for as many as 1,500 cases of salmonella poisoning.


http://www.nbcactionnews.com/dpp/news/national/rodents,-other-contamination-found-at-2-egg-farms


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Rodents, other contamination found at two egg farms*
> 
> http://www.nbcactionnews.com/dpp/news/national/rodents,-other-contamination-found-at-2-egg-farms


----------



## lexmarks567

*Fisher-Price recalls more than 11M kid products*



> WASHINGTON (AP) - Fisher-Price is recalling more than 11 million tricycles, toys and high chairs over safety concerns.
> 
> The Consumer Product Safety Commission said Thursday that the tricycles and high chairs were blamed for children's injuries.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1018


----------



## lexmarks567

*Tainted celery sickens at least 6 in Texas; 4 die*



> SAN ANTONIO (AP)  Texas health officials have shut down a processing plant linked to contaminated celery that sickened at least six people this year, four of whom died, and ordered the recall of all of the produce that passed through the plant since January.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Tainted celery sickens at least 6 in Texas; 4 die*


Sounds like it was packaged celery. I never buy that packaged stuff (lettuce etc.). Don't trust the cleanliness of it.


----------



## hewee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Tainted celery sickens at least 6 in Texas; 4 die*


It is bad to start with if it is not Organic.

But I not only buy Organic but fresh celery and not any of the repackaged ones you see with so many fruits and veggies today.

To many Pesticides are used.
http://www.foodnews.org/

The Full List: 49 Fruits and Veggies
http://www.foodnews.org/fulllist.php
http://www.foodnews.org/walletguide.php

Hold the Mayo, Extra Pesticides: Americans are sold on organics.


----------



## lexmarks567

*Toyota recalls nearly 1.7 million vehicles
*



> TOKYO (AP) - Toyota is recalling nearly 1.7 million cars, the bulk of them in Japan, for various defects that *may cause fuel leakage* - the latest in quality control woes for the world's No. 1 automaker.
> 
> Toyota Motor Corp. said Wednesday it was recalling a wide range of models, including the IS and GS Lexus luxury models in North America and the Avensis sedan and station wagon models in Europe.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1018

can't Toyota get there act together


----------



## lexmarks567

*Big recall of baby monitors after 2 deaths*



> WASHINGTON (AP)  Nearly 2 million Summer Infant video baby monitors were recalled Friday after being linked to the strangulation deaths of two infants.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1018


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> *Big recall of baby monitors after 2 deaths*
> 
> http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=<[email protected]>&ps=1018


----------



## poochee

*Wandering spider leads Mazda to recall 65,000 cars* 
KEN THOMAS | March 3, 2011 01:03 PM EST | *AP*



> The company said Thursday *a spider* could weave a web in a vent connected to the fuel tank system and clog up the tank's ventilation. Pressure on the fuel tank could lead to a crack, causing fuel leakage and the risk of a fire.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20110303/us-mazda-recall/


----------



## poochee

*Cantaloupe Listeria Outbreak Is The Deadliest In A Decade; 16 Dead So Far *
.MARY CLARE JALONICK 09/28/11 10:10 PM ET * AP *



> WASHINGTON  Federal health officials said Wednesday more illnesses and possibly more deaths may be linked to an outbreak of listeria in cantaloupe in coming weeks.
> 
> *So far, the outbreak has caused at least 72 illnesses  including up to 16 deaths  in 18 states, making it the deadliest food outbreak in the United States in more than a decade.*
> 
> The heads of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Food and Drug Administration said consumers who have cantaloupes produced by *Jensen Farms in Colorado should throw them out. If they are not sure where the fruit is from, they shouldn't eat it.*





> The recalled cantaloupes may be labeled *"Colorado Grown," `'Distributed by Frontera Produce," `'Jensenfarms.com" or "Sweet Rocky Fords." Not all of the recalled cantaloupes are labeled with a sticker,* the FDA said. The company said it shipped out more than 300,000 cases of cantaloupes that contained five to 15 melons, meaning the recall involved 1.5 million to 4.5 million pieces of fruit.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/27/cantaloupe-listeria-outbreak-deadliest_n_984234.html


----------



## poochee

*California Lettuce Recall: True Leaf Farm Recalls 90 Cartons Of Chopped Romaine (PHOTOS) *
*AP*/The Huffington Post First Posted: 9/29/11 04:06 PM ET Updated: 9/29/11 08:31 PM ET



> True Leaf Farms of Salinas announced the recall of 90 cartons that were shipped to an Oregon food service distributor. From the distributor, it might have gone to at least two other states, Washington and Idaho.
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration notified the company that a sample from one bag taken as part of a random check tested positive for listeria.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/29/california-lettuce-recall_n_987750.html


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> *California Lettuce Recall: True Leaf Farm Recalls 90 Cartons Of Chopped Romaine (PHOTOS) *
> *AP*/The Huffington Post First Posted: 9/29/11 04:06 PM ET Updated: 9/29/11 08:31 PM ET
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/29/california-lettuce-recall_n_987750.html


That is local and Organic so I could of gotten some but did not buy any so that's good. Or maybe not. It says bag and what I get is not in a bag so may not be the same.


----------



## lexmarks567

Its not just lettuce

*For Listeria Victims, Sudden Turns For The Worse*



> DENVER (AP) - Charles Palmer is a hardy 71-year-old former Marine and Vietnam veteran who trains cockatiels to say "Semper Fi" and "Whatcha doin', man?"
> 
> He also loves fruit  and especially melon for lunch.
> 
> "He's never one to get sick," said his wife, Tammie.
> 
> The Colorado Springs man ate a cantaloupe that was purchased in mid-August, his wife said. Within several days, he was overcome by an excruciating headache. The next morning he was extremely weak and gripped by dry heaves, his wife recalled.


http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpps/ne...rns-for-the-worse-dpgapx-km-20111001_15286331


----------



## poochee

*Recalls keep Tylenol, other products off store shelves*
By Cynthia H. Craft
Published: Tuesday, Jun. 5, 2012 - 12:00 am | Page 1A

Leached pesticides, particles of wood and metal, infectious bacteria, overdosed medicines, underdosed medicines. And, oh yes, that strange moldy and musty scent.

These are the elements of a spate of recalls plaguing the makers of Tylenol and keeping store shelves relatively bare of the brand's once-robust suite of products.

Drugstores, pharmacy sections and supermarkets in the Sacramento region are running low on Tylenol after about *three years of these recalls*, leaving consumers to weather their colds without an abundance of the drug that's become synonymous with acetaminophen.

Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2012/06/05/4538335/recalls-keep-tylenol-other-products.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## lexmarks567

Well you got the stores own brand you can use.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> Well you got the stores own brand you can use.


And it costs less.:up:


----------



## poochee

*Sacramento's Trumpette recalling baby socks due to potential choking hazard*
By Mark Glover
Published: Wednesday, Apr. 10, 2013 - 10:47 am



> Consumers are being asked to immediately take the recalled socks away from babies and remove the flowers or bows to eliminate the potential hazard. Owners can return the socks to the place of purchase or Trumpette for a full refund or store credit.





> CPSC said the socks are manufactured in China and imported by Trumpette.


Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2013/04/10/5331419/sacramentos-trumpette-recalling.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## lexmarks567

won't learn. stop making baby stuff in china.


----------



## pyritechips

Does America have a government website showing recalls? Canada has one and there are a lot more recalls than the public is aware of.

Here is one such recall database. Don't rely upon the media to warn you of all recalled products.

http://www.healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/index-eng.php


----------



## poochee

Thanks pyritechips, I checked and found this site for the US.

Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm


----------



## pyritechips

By the way, Mazda, Toyota, Honda and NIssan have recalled millions of cars due to faulty passenger airbags that can cause serious injury. If you have one of these cars go to the manufacturers' website for more details.


----------



## poochee

*
Contaminated cucumbers sicken 73*
By JoNel Aleccia, Senior Writer, NBC News



> At least 73 people in 18 states have been sickened with salmonella poisoning after eating cucumbers imported from Mexico, government health officials said Thursday.


http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/25/17916467-contaminated-cucumbers-sicken-73?lite


----------



## poochee

*Plastic fragments prompt frozen pizza recalls*
May 3, 2013 11:23 AM EST | AP



> LITTLE CHUTE, Wis.  Nestle Pizza Co. of Little Chute is recalling four frozen-pizza products that might be contaminated with plastic fragments.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20130503/us-pizza-recall/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## poochee

*Salad And Sandwich Recall: More Than 90 Tons Of Food Recalled For E. Coli Contamination *
11/11/13 12:22 AM ET EST AP



> RICHMOND, Calif. -- RICHMOND, Calif. (AP)  More than 90 tons of ready-to-eat salads and sandwiches by a California catering company are being recalled after 26 people in three states were sickened by a bacterial strain of E. coli linked to its products, federal health officials said Sunday.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/11/salad-and-sandwich-recall_n_4252859.html


----------



## poochee

*GM to recall nearly 60,000 Chevy Malibus*
November 15, 2013 10:42 AM EST | AP



> DETROIT (AP)  General Motors is recalling nearly 60,000 Chevy Malibu midsize cars to fix window defrosters that may not work and power seat wiring that can catch fire.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-...alibu-recall/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## poochee

*Origins recalls face cream after some mold found*
November 18, 2013 06:53 PM EST | AP

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20131118/us-origins-recall/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage


----------



## poochee

*Velveeta Recall Issued Over Mislabeled Products *
AP | Posted: 01/20/2014 12:04 pm EST | Updated: 01/20/2014 4:45 pm EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/20/velveeta-recall_n_4632246.html?ref=topbar


----------



## poochee

*
Calif. company recalls 8.7 million pounds of meat*
John Bacon, USA TODAY 10 a.m. EST February 9, 2014
*Federal officials said Rancho Feeding Corp. processed diseased and unhealthy animals without a full federal inspection.*



> *Story Highlights*
> Rancho Feeding Corp. has been under scrutiny by the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service
> Federal officials: Company processed diseased and unhealthy animals without a full federal inspection
> Beef products were shipped to distribution centers and retail stores in 4 states


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/09/recall-beef-rancho-calif/5333309/


----------



## poochee

*Rice recalled after skin reactions in children*
By MARY CLARE JALONICK
 Feb. 10, 2014 7:33 PM EST



> WASHINGTON (AP)  The Food and Drug Administration is warning against eating Uncle Ben's rice products served at schools, restaurants, hospitals and other food service institutions after children in three states had skin reactions and other symptoms that were linked to the rice.
> 
> Mars Foodservices of Greenville, Miss., is recalling 5- and 25-pound bags of the rice. The bags are mostly sold to food service establishments, but they are also available to consumers over the Internet and in some warehouse-type retailers.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/rice-recalled-after-skin-reactions-children


----------



## poochee

*Slaughterhouse Closed After Huge Beef Recall*
By JoNel Aleccia 
First published February 11th 2014, 9:35 am



> FSIS officials are posting lists of stores where the recalled meat was sold. Check here for details.
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...&CACHEID=0871ce45-1c81-4af8-99c5-e0d0d60216c5


http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/slaughterhouse-closed-after-huge-beef-recall-n27501


----------



## hewee

Another good reason to have smaller range free beef farms and also your have so many that your beef will be local and you can get to know your farmer. Also smaller means you can have more then one local beef farmer to pick from.


----------



## poochee

*Graco Recalls Nearly 3.8 Million Child Car Seats *
by Eyder Peralta
February 11, 2014 5:54 PM

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...co-recalls-nearly-3-8-million-child-car-seats


----------



## poochee

*Recalled GM Cars' Airbag Failure May Have Caused 303 Deaths*
Reuters 
Posted: 03/14/2014 9:01 am EDT Updated: 03/14/2014 9:59 am EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/14/gm-airbag-deaths_n_4961336.html


----------



## poochee

*
Dole Salads Recalled Over Listeria Risk*
|Katie Moisse
By Katie Moisse
Mar 14, 2014 2:26pm

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2014/03/14/dole-salads-recalled-over-listeria-risk/


----------



## poochee

*2 More Recalls Push GM Total to 4.8M in a Month*
DETROIT March 29, 2014 (AP)
By TOM KRISHER and DEE-ANN DURBIN AP Auto Writers



> The string of recalls, topped by an ignition switch problem in compact cars now linked to 13 crash deaths, has embarrassed the company and sidetracked its new CEO, who started work just over two months ago. GM has admitted knowing about the switch problem a decade ago, yet it didn't recall any cars until February. The recall delay has brought two congressional investigations and probes by the Justice Department and the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/recalls-push-gm-total-48m-month-23109871


----------



## poochee

*Caregivers for veterans face hurdles, report finds*
Gregg Zoroya, USA TODAY 5:46 p.m. EDT March 31, 2014



> An estimated 1.1 million Americans provide care for ailing or disabled veterans of the Iraq and Afghanistan Wars, including parents and spouses whose cumulative efforts save taxpayers $3 billion each year, according to a RAND study released Monday.
> 
> Most of these people labor in obscurity without a support network, unaware of government assistance available to help them, untrained in best practices for providing care and at increased risk for emotional problems of their own, researchers found.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...itary-wounded-caregivers-family-rand/7078943/


----------



## poochee

April 09, 2014, 10:55 am 
*Toyota recalls nearly 6.4 million vehicles*
By Blake Neff

*VIDEO*



> About 2 million of recalled Toyotas are in North America. The recall covers 27 models, including the Corolla, Camry, Matrix, and Highlander, and covers automobiles made as far back as 2004.


Read more: http://thehill.com/blogs/transporta...ecall-of-nearly-64-million-cars#ixzz2yPFTwMQJ


----------



## poochee

*Mazda Recalls 109,000 Older SUVs for Rust Problem*
DETROIT April 18, 2014 (AP)

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/mazda-recalls-109000-older-suvs-rust-problem-23376554


----------



## poochee

*GM Delayed Recall For Years Despite Thousands Of Complaints, Documents Show*
AP | by TOM KRISHER 
Posted: 04/19/2014 3:52 pm EDT Updated: 04/19/2014 4:59 pm EDT



> DETROIT (AP)  General Motors waited years to recall nearly 335,000 Saturn Ions for power steering failures despite getting thousands of consumer complaints and more than 30,000 warranty repair claims, according to government documents released Saturday.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, the government's auto safety watchdog, also didn't seek a recall of the compact car from the 2004 through 2007 model years even though it opened an investigation more than two years ago and found 12 crashes and two injuries caused by the problem.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/19/gm-delayed-recall_n_5179428.html


----------



## poochee

*Honda Recalls Nearly 25,000 Odyssey Minivans*

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/honda-recalls-nearly-25-000-odyssey-minivans-n95231


----------



## poochee

*1.8 million pounds of beef recalled, linked to E. coli*
Jolie Lee, USA TODAY Network 11:50 a.m. EDT May 19, 2014



> Detroit-based Wolverine Packing Company had shipped the meat for restaurant use in Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri and Ohio, according to the Department of Agriculture's Food Safety and Inspection Service.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/05/19/ground-beef-recall-ecoli/9276805/


----------



## poochee

*Million Vehicles in Four New Recalls*
By Matthew DeLuca
First published May 20th 2014, 8:32 am



> General Motors has issued four separate, new recalls for more than 2.4 million vehicles in the United States, the automaker announced on Tuesday.
> 
> The cars include 2009-2014 model years of the Buick Enclave, Chevrolet Traverse, and GMC Acadia, and 2004-2008 model years of the Chevrolet Malibu. Cadillac Escalades, Chevrolet Silverado pickups and GMC Sierras from the 2015 model year were also among the vehicles involved in the recalls.


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/gm...2-4-million-vehicles-four-new-recalls-n109976


----------



## poochee

*Feds Urge Parents to Stop Using 'Nap Nanny' After Sixth Death*
June 3, 2014 
By ABC NEWS via Good Morning America

*VIDEO*



> According to the Consumer Product Safety Commission, or CPSC, the latest tragedy involved an 8-month-old girl from New Jersey. The baby suffocated while secured by a belt, trapped between the product and a crib bumper. CPSC officials said the infant was found stuck over the side of a Nap Nanny.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/sixth-baby-dies-recalled-infant-recliner/story?id=23970287


----------



## poochee

*GM Issues 3 More Recalls Covering 474,000 Vehicles
*DETROIT  Jun 27, 2014, 5:47 PM ET
By TOM KRISHER AP Auto Writer 
Associated Press



> General Motors extended its record-breaking string of safety problems, announcing Friday three more recalls, including a large one involving its top-selling vehicle.
> 
> The recalls, part of a top-to-bottom safety review, bring the company's total for the year to 48, covering more than 20 million cars and trucks. That beats GM's old full-year record of 10.75 million in 2004.


http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/gm-issues-recalls-covering-474000-vehicles-24343332


----------



## poochee

*GM recalls another 8.4 million vehicles in North America*
By Rebecca Robbins June 30 at 4:16 PM 



> General Motors recalled another 8.4 million vehicles in North America on Monday, bringing its yearly total to more than 28 million recalled vehicles worldwide.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...08e-11e4-8fd0-3a663dfa68ac_story.html?hpid=z4


----------



## poochee

*California Chicken Linked to Salmonella Recalled*
LOS ANGELES  Jul 4, 2014, 12:10 AM ET
By ANDREW DALTON Associated Press
*
VIDEO*



> A California chicken producer has issued its first recall since being linked to an outbreak of an antibiotic-resistant strain of salmonella that has been making people sick for more than a year, company and federal food officials said Thursday night.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Food and Agriculture said it has found evidence directly linking Foster Farms boneless-skinless chicken breast to a case of Salmonella Heidelberg, an antibiotic-resistant strain of the disease that has sickened more than 500 people in the past 16 months and led to pressure from food safety advocates for federal action against the company.


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/california-chicken-linked-salmonella-recalled-24424043


----------



## poochee

*Faulty Airbags: More Hondas Affected, Subaru Joins in Recalls *
*
VIDEO*

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/gm...-hondas-affected-subaru-joins-recalls-n151681


----------



## poochee

*Recalled Chicken May Have Gone to Military Bases: USDA*

*VIDEO*

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/recalled-chicken-may-have-gone-military-bases-usda-n151401


----------



## poochee

*
Peanut, Almond Butter Recalled for Salmonella Risk*
NEW YORK  Aug 19, 2014, 9:30 PM ET
Associated Press



> The company said Tuesday that there have been reports of four illnesses that may be related to the nut butters. They were sold under the brand names Arrowhead Mills peanut butters and MaraNatha almond butters and peanut butters. Also being recalled were some lots of private label almond butter from grocers Whole Foods, Trader Joe's, Kroger and Safeway. A total of 45 production lots are affected.
> 
> They were sold in Canada, the Dominican Republic, Hong Kong and the United Arab Emirates as well as the U.S.


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/peanut-almond-butter-recalled-salmonella-risk-25043187


----------



## poochee

*Kraft orders limited recall of American cheese
* Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY 1:01 p.m. EDT August 30, 2014



> The food giant says it is ordering the recall of select varieties of regular Kraft American Singles Pasteurized Prepared Cheese Product after discovering a supplier apparently did not store an ingredient at the correct temperature.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/08/30/kraft-american-cheese-recall/14863405/


----------



## poochee

*GM Issues 2 More Recalls for SUVs, Mini Cars*
DETROIT  Oct 3, 2014, 12:00 PM ET
By TOM KRISHER AP Auto Writer



> General Motors announced two more recalls Friday, pushing its total for the year to 71, affecting almost 30 million vehicles in North America.


 http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/gm-issues-recalls-suvs-mini-cars-25939423


----------



## poochee

*Texas Company Recalls Nearly 91,000 Pounds of Beef*

CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas  Oct 5, 2014, 10:23 AM ET
Associated Press



> The U.S. Department of Agriculture says a Texas company is recalling nearly 91,000 pounds of ground beef products that might be contaminated with pieces of metal.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/texas-company-recalls-91000-pounds-beef-25975220


----------



## poochee

CBS News/October 27, 2014, 1:44 PM

*Baby wipes recalled over bacterial contamination*



> Baby wipes manufactured by Nutek Disposables, Inc., and sold at many major retailers are being voluntarily recalled because of bacterial contamination.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/baby-wipes-recalled-over-bacterial-contamination/


----------



## poochee

*Ford calls back more than 202,000 vehicles in five North American recalls*
DETROIT Tue Nov 4, 2014 11:09am EST



> (Reuters) - Ford Motor Co said on Tuesday it was calling back 202,241 vehicles in five North American recalls covering several issues, including an incorrect repair in a previous recall.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/04/us-ford-motor-recall-idUSKBN0IO1HA20141104


----------



## poochee

*McDonald's recalls 2.3 million Hello Kitty whistles that pose choking hazard*
By Saeed Ahmed, CNN
updated 8:50 AM EST, Tue November 11, 2014



> *STORY HIGHLIGHTS*
> The red whistle is part of Happy Meal Hello Kitty Birthday Lollipop Toy
> The company received two reports of children who sucked the whistles into their mouths
> It's asking customers to "immediately take the whistle away from children"


http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/10/health/mcdonalds-hello-kitty-recall/index.html


----------



## poochee

*Toyota Recalls Nearly 423K Lexuses for Fuel Leaks*
DETROIT  Nov 21, 2014, 9:29 AM ET



> Toyota says that the cars' fuel lines have nickel phosphate plating to protect against corrosion. Some lines could have been built with particles coming in contact with a gasket. That can cause the sealing property to deteriorate and trigger fuel leaks.


http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/toyota-recalls-423k-lexuses-fuel-leaks-27077899


----------



## poochee

Jan 31, 2:06 PM EST

*Drivers: Return to your dealers for a 2nd air bag recall fix *
By MAE ANDERSON 
AP Business Writer



> NEW YORK (AP) -- Drivers, bring your vehicles back to the shop for more work on faulty air bags.
> 
> The government says more than 2 million Toyota, Chrysler and Honda vehicles need a second fix for air bags that may inadvertently inflate while the car is running.


 http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-01-31-14-06-36


----------



## poochee

Tuesday, Feb 3, 2015 07:15 AM PST 
*Massive herbal-supplement scam uncovered: Walmart, Target, GNC accused of selling bogus products *
_An investigation by the NY attorney general found many contain cheap fillers like houseplant and powdered rice _
Joanna Rothkopf



> On Monday, New York States Attorney General Eric Schneiderman instructed Target, GNC, Walgreens and Walmart to immediately cease selling a number of scam herbal supplements. An investigation revealed that best-selling supplements not only didnt work, but were potentially dangerous, with four out of five of the products not even listing any herbs in their ingredientsinstead, the supplements contained fillers including powdered rice, houseplants and asparagus. Fraudulent products include echinacea, ginseng, St. Johns wort, garlic, ginkgo biloba and saw palmetto.
> 
> In total, only 21 percent of store brand herbal supplements contained plants listed on the labels.


http://www.salon.com/2015/02/03/wal...c_accused_of_selling_scam_herbal_supplements/


----------



## poochee

NBC News
*Kraft Recalls 6.5 Million Boxes of Mac and Cheese That Might Have Metal*



> The recall only applies to the 7.25-ounce boxes of the original flavor with a "use by" date of September 18, 2015 through October 11, 2015, Kraft said. The boxes of possibly metallic mac and cheese will have a code of "C2" on the bottom, but the company said some of these boxes could be in multi-packs with varying codes.


http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/kraft-recalls-6-5-million-boxes-mac-cheese-might-have-n325366


----------



## poochee

*Listeria in hummus prompts national recall by Sabra*
Robin Erb, Detroit Free Press 12:59 p.m. EDT April 9, 2015

*VIDEO*



> The presence of potentially deadly listeria in several samples of hummus has prompted a national recall by Virginia-based Sabra Dipping Co. of 30,000 cases of Classic Hummus.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...us-prompts-national-recall-by-sabra/25499003/


----------



## poochee

*Beech-Nut Baby Food Recalled After A Glass Shard Is Found In Jar*
The Huffington Post | By Anna Almendrala 
Posted: 04/15/2015 1:49 pm EDT Updated: 46 minutes ago

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/15/beech-nut-baby-food-recall_n_7071844.html


----------



## poochee

*
Blue Bell Ice Cream maker recalls all products over listeria risk*
WFAA-TV, Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas 10:30 p.m. EDT April 20, 2015


> DALLAS  Blue Bell Ice Cream on Monday issued a voluntary recall for all of its products because of a possible health risk found in half-gallon containers of Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough ice cream produced on March 17 and March 27.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...bell-expands-recall-to-all-products/26106353/


----------



## poochee

*Jeni's Splendid Ice Cream Recalls All Products After Positive Listeria Test*
Apr 23, 2015, 9:00 PM ET
By SYDNEY LUPKIN



> Another ice cream company has recalled all of its products over listeria.
> 
> Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams recalled all of its ice creams, frozen yogurts and other products today after a random sample tested positive for listeria as part of a Nebraska Department of Agriculture inspection. The news comes three days after Blue Bell Ice Cream issued an expansion of its recall to include all its products.


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/jenis-...-products-positive-listeria/story?id=30540783


----------



## poochee

*Ford recalls 389,585 cars for doors that fly open*
Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY 1:07 p.m. EDT April 25, 2015



> Ford is recalling 389,585 late-model Ford Fiesta, Fusions and Lincoln MKZ sedans because of faulty latches that can allow the doors to fly open while the car is being driven.
> 
> Ford says the problem was limited to certain models built its plant in Mexico. It says a part called the pawl spring tab can break, which results in doors that can't be latched. The unlatching problem can occur while the car is being driven.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/04/25/ford-recall-door-latches/26361495/


----------



## poochee

*General Motors recalls 523,000 Malibus, pickups*
Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY 8:39 p.m. EDT May 12, 2015



> The big one is the recall of nearly 470,000 Chevrolet Malibu from the 2011 and 2012 model years. In those, GM says the steel cables linked to the front-seat seat belts can weaken, the Associated Press reports.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/05/12/gm-chevrolet-malibu-colorado-recall/27208529/


----------



## poochee

*
Ford recalls more than 440,000 cars*
Chris Woodyard, USA TODAY 12:42 p.m. EDT May 27, 2015



> Ford issued two big recalls Wednesday, one for power-steering problems on many of its recent-model sedans and crossovers, and the other to fix a heat-shielding issue on the new Ford Mustang.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/05/27/ford-recalls-power-steering-mustang/28008177/


----------



## poochee

*Chrysler recalls 1.4M cars over hacking fears*
By Cory Bennett - 07/24/15 12:11 PM EDT



> Chrysler said Friday it was recalling roughly 1.4 million vehicles after security researchers exposed a flaw that allowed hackers to kill transmissions remotely.
> 
> The recall affects several models of Dodge, Jeep and Chrysler cars.


http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/249095-chrysler-recalls-14-million-cars-over-hacking-fears


----------



## poochee

*Broken glass leads to bread recall of Sara Lee, other brands, in 11 states*
 Mary Bowerman, USA TODAY Network
12:34 p.m. EDT August 27, 2015

The maker of Sara Lee and several other brands of bread is recalling certain products sold in 11 states, after consumers found small pieces of glass on the outside of the bread.

Bimbo Bakeries USA issued a voluntary recall on Aug. 26 amid concerns that "fragments of glass caused by a broken light bulb at one of its bakeries" contaminated certain bread products.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ass-bread-recall-sara-lee-11-states/32476181/


----------



## poochee

*Fiat Chrysler recalls over 7,000 hackable vehicles
By Katie Bo Williams - 09/04/15 05:20 PM EDT 
*
Fiat Chrysler Automobiles NV's U.S. unit is recalling 7,810 vehicles that are equipped with a radio vulnerable to hacking.

According to Fiat, the security vulnerability would be very hard to hack, requiring "unique and extensive technical knowledge, prolonged physical access to a subject vehicle and extended periods of time to write code."

http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/252812-fiat-recalls-over-7000-hackable-vehicles


----------



## poochee

*Volkswagen Is Told to Recall Nearly 500,000 Vehicles Over Emissions Software*
By CORAL DAVENPORTSEPT. 18, 2015

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/19/b...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1


----------



## poochee

*Cheerios recalls 1.8 million gluten-free boxes that may contain wheat*
CNNMoney (New York) October 5, 2015: 4:41 PM ET

The company said in a press release Monday that issues offloading flour at its facility in Lodi, California may have caused the contamination, and affects four days worth of the factory's production.

General Mills ordered boxes still at warehouses and on store shelves to be returned and is asking customers with wheat allergies to call the company at 1-800-775-8370.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/05/news/companies/cheerios-recall/


----------



## poochee

*Hormel Foods recalls some Skippy peanut butter over metal shavings contamination*
USA Today Network Mary Bowerman, USA TODAY Network 12:04 p.m. EDT October 30, 2015

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...r-over-metal-shavings-contamination/74864598/


----------



## poochee

Jan 22, 3:14 PM EST
*1 dead in listeria outbreak linked to packaged lettuce*
By MARY CLARE JALONICK
Associated Press

The CDC said 12 people in six states have been hospitalized in the outbreak since July after eating salads sold under the names Dole, Fresh Selections, Simple Truth, Marketside, The Little Salad Bar and President's Choice.

The CDC said it linked the outbreak to the Dole salads this month after Ohio agriculture officials found listeria in a bag bought at a retail location. The strain of listeria was "highly related genetically" to the listeria that had made people sick.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-01-22-15-14-18


----------



## poochee

*Mars Recalls Candy Bars in 55 Countries*
By david rising, associated press
BERLIN - Feb 23, 2016, 12:17 PM ET

U.S. chocolate maker Mars said Tuesday it's recalling candy bars and other items in 55 countries in Europe and elsewhere after plastic was found in one of its products.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/mars-recalls-candy-bars-55-countries-plastic-find-37133983


----------



## poochee

CBS/AP May 3, 2016, 10:22 PM
*Frozen fruits and vegetables recalled over listeria fears*

*SEATTLE --* A Pasco, Washington, company has expanded its recall of frozen vegetables linked to a listeria outbreak that has sickened at least eight people.

One person from Maryland and one from Washington died but health officials do not consider listeria to be the cause of death for either person.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/frozen-fruits-and-vegetables-recalled-over-listeria-fears/


----------



## 2twenty2

poochee said:


> Frozen fruits and vegetables recalled over listeria fears


seems like that is a reoccurring problem lately!


----------



## poochee

*McDonald's recalls 29 million fitness trackers amid burn reports*
USA Today Network Mary Bowerman, USA TODAY Network 8:23 a.m. EDT August 24, 2016

McDonald's is recalling 29 million "Step It!" fitness trackers that were given away in some Happy Meals after reports that children experienced skin irritations and burns from the toy's wristband.

The recall comes less than a week after McDonald's pulled the fitness tracker from its stores in the U.S. and Canada.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...-fitness-trackers-amid-burn-reports/89248034/


----------



## poochee

*General Motors Recalling 4.28 Million Vehicles for Air Bag Software Problem*
By Paul Blake
Sep 9, 2016, 12:35 PM ET

General Motors is recalling approximately 4.28 million vehicles worldwide, 3.64 million of which are in the U.S., for a software defect that led to one person's death, company officials said today.

GM's communications manager for cybersecurity and safety, Tom Wilkinson, told ABC News that the problem lies in a computer module that controls air bags on several vehicle models, under the GMC, Chevrolet, Buick and Cadillac brands.

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/gene...on-vehicles-airbag-software/story?id=41978736


----------



## poochee

*Hyundai Recalls SUVs; Software Flaw May Stop Acceleration*
By The Associated Press
DETROIT - Sep 15, 2016, 10:33 AM ET

Hyundai is recalling about 41,000 small SUVs in the U.S. because a software glitch can stop the vehicles from accelerating.

The recall came after pressure from the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. It covers 2016 Tucson models with seven-speed dual-clutch automatic transmissions made from May 20, 2015 to May 31, 2016.

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wire...source_4380645_1_hero_headlines_headlines_hed


----------



## poochee

*Consumer Product Safety Commission Recalls 1 Million Galaxy Note 7 Phones* 
September 15, 20164:25 PM ET 
 Eyder Peralta

The Consumer Product Safety Commission issued a formal recall of 1 million Samsung Galaxy Note 7 smartphones on Thursday.

During a press conference, Chairman Elliot Kaye said consumers should "take advantage of this recall right away" because the phone represents such a "serious fire hazard."

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...15&utm_campaign=breakingnews&utm_term=nprnews


----------



## poochee

*Blue Bell Voluntarily Recalls Select Ice Cream Products Over Listeria Concerns*
By Gillian Mohney
Sep 21, 2016, 8:53 PM ET

The company said in a statement that chocolate chip cookie dough in the ice cream could potentially contain the Listeria bacteria and cause infection. The dough was made by a third-party supplier called Aspen Hills Inc., Blue Bell said.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/blue-b...s-select-ice-cream-products/story?id=42262535


----------



## poochee

*Samsung Recalls 2.8 Million Top-Load Washing Machines*
November 4, 20162:49 PM ET 
 Alina Selyukh 

Samsung is offering repairs, refunds and replacements for about 2.8 million top-load washers after receiving hundreds of reports of machines vibrating excessively - in some cases, so much that the lids became detached.

The consumer electronics company, still reeling from a total recall and halt of its Galaxy Note 7 phone, is recalling 34 models of its top-load washing machines, manufactured as far back as March 2011. (Front-load washers are not affected by the recall.)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-million-top-load-washers-over-disloding-lids


----------



## poochee

*Tens of thousands of EpiPens recalled for faulty mechanism*
Swetlitz @ikeswetlitz
March 21, 2017

More than 80,000 EpiPens are being recalled across multiple countries because they might fail to work in an emergency, the company announced this week.

The devices included in the recall were distributed in Australia, New Zealand, Japan, and a variety of European countries, but not in the United States, said a spokesperson for Mylan, the company that markets the device.

https://www.statnews.com/2017/03/21/epipen-recall-mylan/?ex_cid=SigDig


----------



## poochee

*Ford recalling 52,000 trucks because they may move in park*
 Brett Molina  , USA TODAY 11:31 a.m. ET April 2, 2017

Ford Motor says it will recall 52,000 F-250 trucks over concerns the vehicles could move while in park.

In a statement, Ford is advising owners of the 6.2-liter models of the F-250 to use their parking brake at all times to keep the vehicle from moving.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...0-trucks-because-they-may-move-park/99951742/


----------



## Professionalgirl

["There has been a recall by the FDA, Food Safety and CDC that reports all varieties of Onions other than Red Onions that are being recalled due to Salmonella Poisoning and symptoms may show within a couple of hours to seven days. These onions were manufactured in Canada and shipped to Bakersfield California and than distributed to 34 states according to the FDA. The FDA states that the brand of onions are from Thomson International."]​ https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls-...-yellow-white-and-sweet-yellow-onions-because

[" Red Onions appear to be the culprit. However, White and sweet onions may be contaminated with Salmonella as well. The recall involves 34 states, including Pennsylvania! According to the FDA, Salmonella contamination from red onions has sickened about an estimated 300 people and has hospitalized 59. This recall was posted on the FDA and CDC just last night around 8:00 Pm."]

https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls-...-yellow-white-and-sweet-yellow-onions-because

This concerns me since I ate hot dogs with sweet onions around the time of the recall that contained raw sweet onions but not the red onion thankfully! I hope my husband and I are in the clear and we are waiting a week to see of anything happens. It's mostly the red onions that are a concern but the FDA is recalling all varieties for safety reasons. I am not sure where our sweet onion came from so my husband is going to check the labels tomorrow at the store we purchased the onion from to ensure we did not purchase a contaminated one. The labels and brands are listed on the site through the link I just posted.

I have an update already. I was able to locate our local grocery store online and the onions are labeled Simply sweet from PA and are not part of the recall. Whew! My husband and I can relax.


----------



## RT

Howdy Tina!
It's important to note the brands and areas affected by recalls, so thank you for the heads up 
Not every one is as aware of recalls that may lurk in the fridge or pantry.

Most of the time, recalls are removed from store shelves right away, but a voluntary recall makes me respect a brand more because caution is used.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Howdy Tina!
> It's important to note the brands and areas affected by recalls, so thank you for the heads up
> Not every one is as aware of recalls that may lurk in the fridge or pantry.
> 
> Most of the time, recalls are removed from store shelves right away, but a voluntary recall makes me respect a brand more because caution is used.


Your right RT. The affected items are normally removed immediately but not always. There were 300 people sickened and 50 hospitalized already by the contaminated onions.

In addition to this post the safest stores to shop would be your local grocery store that is not widely available in other areas. I tend to steer clear of large grocery chains that link to foreign sources of distribution and shipment. For instance, Krogers is a large chain that consist of various foods that are persistently recalled almost on a daily basis and is one of the worst regarding recalls. Walmart would be another example that receives shipments from sources outside of the United States and is considered a very large chain since it is widely available in all states, including locations outside of the US. Your chances of food poisoning increases when you shop at large grocery store chains.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've moved the thread to the existing thread for Important recalls.



Professionalgirl said:


> CDC that reports all varieties of Onions other than Red Onions that are being recalled due to Salmonella Poisoning


The article must have been revised then because it clearly states red onions are included.


Professionalgirl said:


> These onions were manufactured in Canada


How does one manufacture onions?


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> These onions were manufactured in Canada and shipped to Bakersfield California and than distributed to 34 states according to the FDA.


Where do you get the information that they came from Canada Tina? In the article you link to they state:


> Thomson International Inc. of Bakersfield, California is recalling Red, Yellow, White, and Sweet Yellow Onions shipped from May 1, 2020 through the present.
> 
> Onionswere distributed to wholesalers, restaurants, and retail stores in all 50 states, the District of Columbia and Canada.


Here is a Canadian link stating the onions were grown in the US and imported to Canada:

https://www.inspection.gc.ca/food-r...ts/2020-08-01/eng/1596343331110/1596343336880


> Industry is recalling red, yellow, white, and sweet yellow onions *grown by Thomson International Inc., Bakersfield, California*, and *imported from the USA* from the marketplace due to possible Salmonella contamination.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Where do you get the information that they came from Canada Tina?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Where do you get the information that they came from Canada Tina? In the article you link to they state:Here is a Canadian link stating the onions were grown in the US and imported to Canada:
> 
> https://www.inspection.gc.ca/food-r...ts/2020-08-01/eng/1596343331110/1596343336880


Oh, I thought the onions were shipped to Bakersfield CA from Canada. The info is the other way around. My mistake. Sorry about that. I must have had the info in reverse. I must have a reverse type of brain lol


----------



## Professionalgirl

Professionalgirl said:


> Oh, I thought the onions were shipped to Bakersfield CA from Canada. It is the other way around apparently. My mistake. Sorry about that. I must have had the info in reverse. I must have a reverse type of brain lol





Cookiegal said:


> I've moved the thread to the existing thread for Important recalls.
> 
> The article must have been revised then because it clearly states red onions are included.How does one manufacture onions?


Thanks Karen, I didn't know there was a thread called "Important Recalls." Next time I will search the forum for any topics that already exist.


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> I must have a reverse type of brain lol


Just be careful not to back into something. 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> I didn't know there was a thread called "Important Recalls." Next time I will search the forum for any topics that already exist.


Yes often there is an existing topic so it is best to check first. 😉


----------



## 2twenty2

Canada health agency says more *illnesses linked to U.S.-grown onions*

https://www.niagarafallsreview.ca/t...more-illnesses-linked-to-us-grown-onions.html


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah thanks U.S. You can keep your onions and your steel!


----------



## Johnny b

Stoner said:


> A similar article was in our local online news but I've lost that link
> Here is another to the same issue:
> 
> http://www.wnct.com/midatlantic/nct/news.apx.-content-articles-NCT-2007-02-16-0041.html


Oh my Gosh....always whining about something!


----------



## Johnny b

* Ford recalls 500K Edge, Lincoln MKX crossovers for brake issue *
https://www.daytondailynews.com/loc...s-for-brake-issue/D6MYISAPEVEUXE7I5WSLKU2WUE/



> The affected crossovers have front brake jounce hoses that could rupture and cause a gradual brake fluid leak, the company announced in a media release.


----------



## 2twenty2

🇨🇦 Recalls and safety alerts

https://healthycanadians.gc.ca/recall-alert-rappel-avis/index-eng.php?cat=3


----------



## 2twenty2

*Raw onions recalled due to possible Salmonella contamination*


> The Canadian Food Inspection Agency says red, white, and yellow raw onions from Prosource Produce LLC of Hailey, Idaho are being recalled due to possible Salmonella contamination.
> 
> The onions, which were *imported from the Mexican state of Chihuahua*, were sold in Ontario and Quebec and possibly other provinces and territories between July 1 and Aug. 31.
> 
> They were marketed under a variety of brand names, including *Big Bull, Peak Fresh Produce, Sierra Madre Produce, Markon First Crop, Markon Essentials, RioBlue, ProSource, Rio Valley and Imperial Fresh*.


https://www.cp24.com/news/raw-onions-recalled-due-to-possible-salmonella-contamination-1.5633866


----------



## Cookiegal

Again? Geez, we went through this before.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Again? Geez, we went through this before.


Yep back in August I believe


----------



## 2twenty2

*More yellow onions sold in multiple provinces recalled due to possible Salmonella*
https://www.cp24.com/news/more-yell...recalled-due-to-possible-salmonella-1.5641858


----------



## 2twenty2

*'RETURN IT': Various ice cream sold at No Frills, Shoppers Drug Mart, Fortinos, Real Canadian Superstore, Loblaws and other grocery stores recalled over metal and plastic pieces, triggering warning to shoppers*

https://www.toronto.com/news/return...cle_5c5f5865-b99e-566e-b240-1336244aee68.html


----------



## Couriant

Not sure if this was posted :

Lucky Charms being investigated after complaints


----------



## 2twenty2

*'Throw them out': Massive candy recall at No Frills, Shoppers Drug Mart, Walmart, Metro, Food Basics, Sobeys, FreshCo and other grocery stores triggers warning about possible metal inside*

Article Here


----------



## RT

Couriant said:


> Not sure if this was posted :
> 
> Lucky Charms being investigated after complaints


Oh No!!!
Lucky Charms no longer magically delicious? 
I thought that when General Mills announced they were going to add more whole grains in their cereals

But seriously, all the recalls due to plastic and metal sure makes one wonder how the heck our foodstuffs became contaminated in the first place.


----------



## Johnny b

Jif peanut butter recall

https://news.yahoo.com/popular-peanut-butter-recalled-nationwide-171309206.html


> J.M. Smucker Company voluntarily recalled certain Jif brand peanut butter products that have lot code numbers between 1274425 and 2140425 that were manufactured in Lexington.


I bought a 40oz jar at Walmart but haven't opened it.
It goes back.


----------



## Johnny b

Now it's listeria in cheeses:

*FDA Recalls Cheeses Over Listeria Concerns: Check Your Fridge for These Brands *
https://www.cnet.com/health/fda-rec...-concerns-check-your-fridge-for-these-brands/


----------



## 2twenty2

*Thousands of dry shampoo products recalled in Canada over cancer-causing chemical*









Thousands of dry shampoo products recalled in Canada over cancer-causing chemical | Watch News Videos Online


Watch Thousands of dry shampoo products recalled in Canada over cancer-causing chemical Video Online, on GlobalNews.ca




globalnews.ca


----------

